# *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10*- RAW is Cena's Spit Bubble



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fresh off Vengeance, RAW is set for a "SuperShow" to begin the build to yet another PPV. Yes, they just keep on coming. This one is a big one coming up though, so hopefully we get some good build. John Cena should have beef with Awesome Truth, Kevin Nash has reappeared to join Awesome Truth's side in the war, and Alberto Del Rio is still WWE Champion. Plus, to prepare us for The Muppets invading in a week, we'll get to listen to WWE's resident muppets try to "commentate" (I use that term loosely).​
Discuss away.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Might stay up and watch this for the first time in about 6 months.


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena will get a rematch because he got screwed.

WWE title match on RAW!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CeNation_ said:


> John Cena will get a rematch because he got screwed.
> 
> WWE title match on RAW!


Last night was Cena's *last* chance.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

They better give Punk the mic and not just smile like an idiot as he's been doing these past few weeks.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hopefully they can finally do a build to a ppv .


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CeNation_ said:


> John Cena will get a rematch because he got screwed.
> 
> WWE title match on RAW!


how did he get screwed?? it's a last man standing match no rules get over [email protected]@@


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Will The Rock be there? Surely, he has to come to atleast 1 raw before survivor series.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Who will ADR face now?

Cena
CM Punk

The only 2 options. Quite frankly, i'm quite tired of this bullshit. Can we have a battle royal and get someone completely new to face ADR? Survivor Series will sell itself (The Rock, the multiple man tag match). I don't know who could actually face ADR. But let's make a new superstar tonight. Feed Morrison to ADR or something.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



optikk sucks said:


> Who will ADR face now?
> 
> Cena
> CM Punk
> ...


The champion can be on the SS team. The belt doesn't have to be defended at the ppv. It's happened before.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

^

As much as I agree with Morrison stepping up it just won't happen. ADR would look bad because we all know that Morrison is way more over as a jobber than ADR is. I don't know if that's supposed to be funny or sad tbh.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Marv95 said:


> The champion can be on the SS team. The belt doesn't have to be defended at the ppv. It's happened before.


True, but I have no doubt on my mind that it will be defended. And any way, what is an extra month going to help? It will be defended eventually. Just hopefully not against Punk or Cena. As far as the multiman tag match goes, which side would ADR be on? ADR has had problems with both sides (Miz/Truth and HHH/Punk)


Lexie said:


> As much as I agree with Morrison stepping up it just won't happen. ADR would look bad because we all know that Morrison is way more over as a jobber than ADR is. I don't know if that's supposed to be funny or sad tbh.


Is he really more over than ADR? I'd say they're on the same level. And anyway, a lot of jobbers have been more over than ADR. I don't even like Morrison, but I think watching him vs ADR would be better than seeing Cena vs ADR v10290129210 or Punk vs ADR v23238732.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



optikk sucks said:


> Is he really more over than ADR? I'd say they're on the same level. And anyway, a lot of jobbers have been more over than ADR. I don't even like Morrison, but I think watching him vs ADR would be better than seeing Cena vs ADR v10290129210 or Punk vs ADR v23238732.


IMO yeah he's more over than ADR. ADR is getting next to non-existent reactions. Fuck, even in Mexico he was only getting decent reactions at best. Morrison on the other hand, even though he's been jobbing for months now, there seems to be more and more reactions during his match (ie Morrison vs Henry). I do agree that I'd like Morrison to be in the main event for once, but it just won't happen. Punk/Rio is the likely direction they're heading in. Yes, I know, again.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Lexie said:


> They better give Punk the mic and not just smile like an idiot as he's been doing these past few weeks.


Oh, he will be smiling alright. He'll also be waving to the crowd, slapping some hands, and then checking his account online to see the increased bi-weekly deposit. Remember, that as the entire point of his "change" - more change in his pockets.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

my prediction for raw tonight.

the Miz and Truth and Del Rio and Christian beat Cena and Punk and Sheamus.

Mason Ryan beat Dolph Ziggler.

Eve Torres and Kelly Kelly beat Beth Phoenix and Natalya.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



morris3333 said:


> the Miz and Truth and Del Rio and Christian beat Cena and Punk and Sheamus.


How does that work? 4 v 3?


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CeNation_ said:


> John Cena will get a rematch because he got screwed.
> 
> WWE title match on RAW!


Why do you even want cena to be in the title feud? 

Cena-Rock is bigger than WWE Title.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



ceeder said:


> How does that work? 4 v 3?


Handicap Match


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Lexie said:


> They better give Punk the mic and not just smile like an idiot as he's been doing these past few weeks.


This ^


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Looking forward to this. Will be interesting to see what Punk and/or HHH (if he's there) say about the whole Kevin Nash thing. Interesting to see where the Ziggler/Ryder feud goes after Swagger interfered although I'm praying that it doesn't mean a Ryder/Swagger feud and it turns to a Ryan/Ziggler feud. 

Also interested to see if the teams get made this week on Raw or they'll build it up only for it to be a dramatic obvious choice the week BEFORE survivor series. I just hope they don't wait to announce the 5th member until The Rock's Raw episode where he say's he's the 5th member yet we already knew anyway.

All in all, I'm looking forward to the show and hope the midcard get some more time on TV


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well at least now we know that we should be in for 4 solid weeks of PPV build and that they won't be half assing anymore...I hope. I won't be watching live but I'm excited for the show and will watch tomorrow. I wonder if they will start building the S. Series teams from tonight, which they should imo. There's no point in dragging it out, we all know it's going to be some form of Ace vs. HHH with the main players being those two, Nash, Miz, Truth, Rock, Cena, Punk and probably ADR too. Let's get the ball rolling. I say all that under the presumption that Trips didn't break his fucking neck last night. His shoulder/neck looked all stuck out in some pics. I hope he isn't injured.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



optikk sucks said:


> Who will ADR face now?
> 
> Cena
> CM Punk
> ...


frankly, I'd rather they just skip the title match altogether. Let Del Rio have the night off, the only person who geniunely deserves a title shot kayfabe wise is Sheamus and they NEED to have him feuding with Mark Henry.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Regarding the title. They now have 8 weeks until the December PPV, Tables, Ladders & Chairs. They should be pushing someone to either main event status or have Punk and del Rio cross paths a few times, build up a feud in which them two can settle their differences for the title at TLC. 

Hopefully they wont have Del Rio defend the title at Survivor Series and have him in the traditional Survivor Series match. In fact, perhaps even have him defeat The Rock after Cena lays him out with an AA (or the other way round, Rock lays out Cena with the Rock Bottom and Del Rio pins him). Then in the 4 weeks leading up to TLC have Punk continue feuding with del Rio leading to a title match.

Keep Cena out of the title picture, perhaps have him feud with Dolph Ziggler. Those two put on some brilliant matches earlier in the year/late last year.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross noted on Twitter that he will not be at Monday's Raw in Austin, Texas. Ross noted that he may take part in a WWE website chat. Follow him on Twitter at Twitter.com/JRsBBQ.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not really excited for RAW tonight, but I'll be watching nevertheless. The build towards the Survivor Series starts tonight, and hopefully they start announcing the teams for the Survivor Series. Nash being back makes things a little bit more interesting, but we all know what side he's on. Interested to hear what Punk will have to say about Nash returning.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

looking forward for Raw just to see what is set up for Survivor Series.

I think:

WWE Championship: ADR V CM Punk
World Heavyweight Championship: Herny V Big Show

5 v 5

Triple H
John Cena
The Rock
Sheamus
Randy Orton

V

Kevin Nash
The Miz
R Trooph
Christian
Cody Rhodes

another midcard 5 v 5 match with the likes of Ryder, Ziggler, Swagger, Morrison, Kingston, Bourne, Ryan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol Cena's shirt is alreaady outselling Zack Ryder's beloved Broski T-Shirt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cycloneon said:


> lol Cena's shirt is alreaady outselling Zack Ryder's beloved Broski T-Shirt


Seriously?

The face and biggest draw in the company is outselling someone who up until this year was a nobody? I am shocked.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i hope we get a couple of decent matches tonight. In nutshell i hope we are provided with some good minutes on wrestling apartment and leave the yada yada yapa dappa doos for another night.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

My interest in the inevitable 5 on 5 match is to see what kind of stipulation the match has attached to it (ie GM power or whatever) and to see how the Rock will be introduced into the story.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cycloneon said:


> lol Cena's shirt is alreaady outselling Zack Ryder's beloved Broski T-Shirt


You realize that this is also a brand new shirt and not the old broski shirt that came out a month ago, right? Because that one was number ten or eleven on the top sellers.

They look almost the same, but the catchphrase is different on the back.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm actually more excited for Raw tonight than I was for Vengeance last night.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hoping its a good night, as ratings will not be good. Up against the World Series, and MNF. Think they will announce Punk vs Del Rio at S.S. since we already know it will be Cena with Rock at S.S.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Wrestling Observer

Nash is expected to appear on tonight’s Raw SuperShow after returning to WWE programming last night at Vengeance. He was spotted leaving a hotel in nearby Austin, Texas this afternoon.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It'll be interesting to see who they mash together for this Cena/Rock Survivor Series match. I'm guessing Nash, Miz, Truth, Del Rio and some other heel vs. Cena, Rock, HHH, Punk and some other face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I want to give Raw another chance but the World Series has me drawn in, I'll probably switch back and forth.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Laurinaitis should open up the show and set up team John Laurinaitis vs team cena with stipulation that John Laurinaitis will not be raw gm no more if his team lost at Survivor Series.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cycloneon said:


> lol Cena's shirt is alreaady outselling Zack Ryder's beloved Broski T-Shirt


How is this surprising? Cena has 2 shirts that are over a year old both outselling Zack Ryder's shirt. The new cena shirt will most likely be #1 soon.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Survivor Series is one of the big four. Hopefully they don't totally fuck up the build.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'll be watching like always but I'm not that excited like I was a few months ago. I didn't see any of the PPV because none of the matches or the build-up drew me in. I hope this changes for the next one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Taker and McCool were spotted backstage tonight. DOESNT MEAN ANYTHING


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Let's hope the ring holds out this time tonight.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bet it will be wank as usual


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cycloneon said:


> Taker and McCool were spotted backstage tonight. DOESNT MEAN ANYTHING


Link?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



METTY said:


> Link?


http://rajah.com/base/node/24759


----------



## a8774309 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

is raw done touring in mexico? does that mean del rio will slide down to mid card?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Aren't the Muppets guest hosting? Or is that next week?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

My friend and his girlfriend are at the show, so hopefully they'll make it on camera. They made a bunch of signs, but I really want to see their "Little Jimmy (Buffett)" one on TV.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KO Bossy said:


> Aren't the Muppets guest hosting? Or is that next week?


Next week.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is this a 3 hour supershow or 2 hour supershow?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cycloneon said:


> Taker and McCool were spotted backstage tonight. DOESNT MEAN ANYTHING


Live sex celebration.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Dan0191 said:


> Is this a 3 hour supershow or 2 hour supershow?


The Usual 2 hours


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HGF said:


> Live sex celebration.


That is EXACTLY what it means.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How in the world are they gonna explain rock and cena teaming up?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

On vintage at the moment, natural disasters v The Rockers.

Lol @ the shockmaster


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kokepepsi said:


> How in the world are they gonna explain rock and cena teaming up?


They will put their differences aside for their love of the WWE.

Guarantee it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Would love it if HHH said that his 5th man will be named tonight. Then in the main event whatever it is, all hell breaks lose, it's 5 on 3 (as The Rock isn't there) and then the lights go out, you hear the gongs and Taker is standing in the middle of the ring when the lights come back on and the other superstars run off.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> Would love it if HHH said that his 5th man will be named tonight. Then in the main event whatever it is, all hell breaks lose, it's 5 on 3 (as The Rock isn't there) and then the lights go out, you hear the gongs and Taker is standing in the middle of the ring when the lights come back on and the other superstars run off.


Only instead of a gong you hear "Dead man walkin'" as Taker rides in to clean house since he's kinda bald now.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How long until Raw start? i dont wana miss my favourite show of the week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is there a pool on whether or not Kevin Nash will tear a quad tonight...?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? i dont wana miss my favourite show of the week.


44 mins


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Thanks, cant wait!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Staying up to watch this, it better be good.

The last few shows have been a bit non eventful.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How much longer for this?.. Normally it starts at 11AM AEDST. But, its 11.30 and theres nothing..?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



RiCkeH said:


> How much longer for this?.. Normally it starts at 11AM AEDST. But, its 11.30 and theres nothing..?


23 min.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Iron Sheik's gonna watch at my house.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hopefully Toothfairy Brings it Via satellite.

I am so thrilled.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Marv95 said:


> Only instead of a gong you hear "Dead man walkin'" as Taker rides in to clean house since he's kinda bald now.


Would mark either way.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Staying up for this shit.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

9 minutes


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm actually anticipating a fairly good episode, and the next few weeks should be good since it's buildup to SS.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Me last night after Vengeance: You're done with the WWE, this isn't even exciting anymore.

And yet, here I am. Oh, God damnit.


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Any matches announced for tonight yet? I guess we can probably expect a rematch of Punk/HHH vs awesome truth. Maybe with Cena and Del Rio thrown in too? The whole show is probably going to be last nights rematches


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Build to Survivor Series should be good


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ah, we meet again NCIS.........let's hurry this up!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

My bet is that Triple H starts Raw


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Truth and Miz to open RAW.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

NCIS SUCKS!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

here we go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena for one more match then go up against Christian


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

yay CSI is done


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ALRIGHT, LET'S DO THIS!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm gonna have no idea what is going on...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here we gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hopefully i hear some sweet nwo music soon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

here we go


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Don't know why people are expecting a great SS buildup, as they've been pretty nonexistant the past few years. They'll obviously hype Rock but that's about it probably


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rock is apart of the intro?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lawler's a fucking idiot.

Tonight: "I've never seen anything like it!"

Last night: "I've seen this twice before. Once in a match I was participating in."


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No Booker lolol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nash is back? Bye.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Kevin Nash looks awesome for a dinosaur, you've gotta admit. Dudes been hitting the gym


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

time to play the game bitches!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

here we go 20 minute promo on nash


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

sweaty nuts in the face


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh not in a suit YAY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Glad they're updating everyone who didn't buy the show.

And Trips starts off another Raw.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Camera botch?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Triple H is here to hog the spotlight some more, yay.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Triple H


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Come on JDMan where are you pal


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

DANG IT! I forgot it was just these two morons!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

feel weird without trips in a suit haha


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cant remember a ppv where so much controversy was involved? um, there's a dvd out tomorrow thats about the most controversial thing ever in the wwe...by many standards. dumb fucking asshole!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH to start


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh to have a 20min promo please


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

time to play the game


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

You chose both.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TRIPLE! ODOFPODSO! I'M CUMMIN HARddddddd! OH SNAP I'M MARKING OUT BRO. BOW DOWN TO YOUR KING. OMGZ!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

bring out x pac!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is really the direction they're going in. Yay.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sean Waltman- wooo..
:/ sucks to be xpac


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

no scott hall mention?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*Waits for numerous 'marking out' comments 'cos X-Pac was mentioned...'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Sean Waltman" 
"...who?"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Scott Hall feels left out


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No Scott Hall


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

X-Pac getting NO SOLD! LOL!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No Scott Hall?

WTF


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hhaha. Scott Hall doesn't exist.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

didn't hhh hit nash in the head with the sledgehammer in 03 when they did this friend story line.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ooooo not a very big pop for sean waltman


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WWE's powerless COO in jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No Hall mention


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL at the no reaction for the Sean Waltman mention.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not a big reaction to Xpac name drop 

75% of that crowd probably doesn't know who "Sean Waltman" is


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Inb4HHHcallsNashskinnyfat


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

IWC Smark comment of the night #1. 

This promo sucks.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol They booed X-Pac.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No Chyna Mention


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

xpac


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Kevin Nash Broke my heart...

I LOVE YA POPPP


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yip, definitely corny.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

X Pac gets a name drop but not scott hall XD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Dude, you hit him with a sledgehammer. I'd be slightly pissed too.

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lmao @ the loud "AWWWWWWWWWW"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh has lost his smile


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn Sucks for Hall even done Waltman got 0 reaction at least he got a shout.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> didn't hhh hit nash in the head with the sledgehammer in 03 when they did this friend story line.


He also took a screwdriver to his head.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Aww he broke his heart =(



dumb


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Aren't Texas crowds usually really hot?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

not everybody is a nerd who knows every wrestlers real name


----------



## Eskimo17 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



pewpewpew said:


> Not a big reaction to Xpac name drop
> 
> 75% of that crowd probably doesn't know who "Sean Waltman" is


Seriously probably more like 98%


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Kevin Nash broke my heart."

Cry moar Trips.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Michaels music gonna hit?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"I Love Ya, Pop"
"Kevin Nash.....broke my heart"

Not the same "CEREBRAL ASSASSIN".:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Chioda sucks sign FTW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This Triple H promo is going nowhere.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JOHNNY ACE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this guy :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ace has huge heat hahaha


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH wait, Nash is on his way; he's just slowly, briskly making his way to the ring. Give him an hour.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nash has a Lazy Boy?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH getting crazy chants


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here comes Laryngitis fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

'I love you, pop.' and now... 'You broke my heart.' LOL, Triple H.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Johnny Ace gon get got


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CHIODA IS TRASH!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Triple H, umadbro?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> This Triple H promo is going nowhere.


Thank you Captain Obvious... Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder if Shut Up will start treading world wide


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

so, why doesnt the C.O.O just fire the fucker?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

why do i feel like HHH talks to johnny ace like this even off camera


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Trips puttin the smack down upon johnny


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That's not very PG Mr. H's


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



joshman82 said:


> so, why doesnt the C.O.O just fire the fucker?


Boar of Directors outrank HHH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i like this hhh


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Grocery Store Brawl II

Nash vs Triple H


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Triple H is going to stalk Kevin Nash. Yes, this is his threat.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH to go to Nash's house to find Hall and Nash snorting coke out of a hookers arse.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm pretty sure HHH talks to Ace like this in real life.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



joshman82 said:


> so, why doesnt the C.O.O just fire the fucker?


Board of Directors trump C.O.O. and they put Ace in as the Raw GM. Hunter can't fire him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

There he is!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol @ the offer him a lot of money so he doesn't say no part of that


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH and Nash wont be in the 5 on 5 match then.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Told you he was on his way. Nash just needs time to walk there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i liked that promo. and hhh is out for the rest of the year


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH is still the COO?? Wan't he relevied of his COO duties?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

that was nice of you nash


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nash with the Hammer!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Definitely a much safer workplace now that HHH is not in charge.....oh wait, that never happened. Sorry.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH having a heart attack


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol at HHH. Looks like he's having a heart attack.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Those little shimmies towards the security is the quickest Nash has moved in years.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sledgehammer!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Tung with the coffee again XD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So Hunter was robbed of power only to still have power over the guy that has his power.

LOL at Teddy just standing there randomly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is it me or does Kevin Nash have on the Nike Foamposite Cough Drop editions?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's funny to think this is a feud a 2011. Haha.

HHH having a seizure??:lmao:lmao:lmao

This crowd loves them some "HHH" chants. Those are loud.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Otunga macking Askana


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ooo wee was that Askana???


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ted dibiase trololol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

AUDIO BOTCH


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Heard the tech crew again lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What is it with DiBiase and all these random appearances backstage?

Also LOL at hearing the tech guys shouting for a reset then.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Reset Reset?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RESET RESET :lmao:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH doing his best Scott Hall impression.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i wish hhh would act like this in his movies


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RESET! RESET!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Overacting by Triple H.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yeah cause that really hurt with his hand in front of the sledge hammer.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

audio botch


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

There is your Scott Hall shoutout you guys were wanting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

15 minutes of Raw. HHH, Nash, and Johnny fucking Ace. YOUTH.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

A whole kevin nash segment without him pulling or tearing any muscles!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao ACTING!

That selling was so amazingly terrible.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

reason why xpac got no reaction is cuz 90% of the new audience doesnt know who the fuck sean waltman is


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Teddy Long on standby for a tag team match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm smiling like a big ass kid right now. lol

Nash reminded me of "Diesel" right there.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Otunga appearance! And he had his plastic cup thing as always  Looked like he was macking to Aksana


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I heard reset


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Where the fuck is punk? lol
this is the same guy that jack knife power bombed him twice and cost him the wwe title 

wwe dont expect logic


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

#RESET #RESET is now trending on Twatter! 
See what I did there?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Silent Alarm said:


> Those little shimmies towards the security is the quickest Nash has moved in years.


Surprised he never busted his Quad again.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH is a wonderful actor.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Otunga standing there with DAT flask.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Foaming at da mouth!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Teddy Long lurking in the shadows backstage, ready to POUNCE and make a tag match!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WHY IS PUNK NOT INVOLVED IN THIS?!?!?!?!?

THIS STORYLINE WAS ABOUT PUNK!!!!

Ugh trips hogging the spotlight


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RESET!

Dude has rabies??? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Teddy standing there thinking how can I make this a tag match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RAW is now going to be called "Triple H and Friends"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hunter sold that shit like a fucking champ.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL, what the hell?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> 15 minutes of Raw. HHH, Nash, and Johnny fucking Ace. YOUTH.


That's WWE for you. The youth movement has been delayed.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow..Congrats HHH. You stole all of Cm Punk's momentum and put it onto yourself. Story of your career.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



ShaggyK said:


> HHH doing his best Scott Hall impression.


I loled, now i feel bad


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nice to see Teddy Long was in prime position to make a tag match if 2 other guys had come out


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow, HHH made me feel legit bad for laughing at his 'seizure'. 

You could tell he was 'heartbroken' even before he said it out loud tho


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

look like hhh will be off tv for some time.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol'd at no reaction to Sean Waltman.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i wish hhh would act like this in his movies


ROFL


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What's make Triple H thinks he needs to comeback and steal the spotlight from everyone?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Reset Reset. lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Unsafe work environment!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Evilerk said:


> Teddy Long on standby for a tag team match


:lmao

It's funny that as the Smackdown GM that's the only thing they let em do on the SuperShow.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Where the heck did Kevin Nash learn all of this stealth?


Triple H promo was medicore until he started getting angry.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OVER ACT MUCH?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I hate it when they go all serious on us.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> WHY IS PUNK NOT INVOLVED IN THIS?!?!?!?!?
> 
> THIS STORYLINE WAS ABOUT PUNK!!!!
> 
> Ugh trips hogging the spotlight


It's over Punk fans, deal with it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Medical facility? For that? Ok.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mike` said:


> Lol'd at no reaction to Sean Waltman.



I did too. 

 at no Scott Hall mention though


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this is karma for hhh all those times he has hit people with sledgehammers


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Michael Troll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



MysticRVD said:


> RAW is now going to be called "Triple H and Friends"


Well technically it'd be TRIPLE H and friends (maybe)

Raw off to a fantastic start.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

STOP TALKING ABOUT IT. WE SAW IT.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

When did this become the Triple H show again?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Jordo said:


> OVER ACT MUCH?


Never heard of selling?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TMPRKO said:


> I did too.
> 
> at no Scott Hall mention though


Did you see the E60 on Hall? Holy crap you wouldn't mention him either. He's more of a disaster than the Indianapolis Colts.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Scott hall got dissed.

Lot of Punk crying going on in this thread


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh worst enemy is the stage area, he gets his ass kicked up there


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

waiting for Morrison match!!!

how they'll book him this week?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TMPRKO said:


> Nice to see Teddy Long was in prime position to make a tag match if 2 other guys had come out


So we all ready have the Gorilla position, now we have the Teddy position too XD


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Rock would replace Triple H at SS


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



cavs25 said:


> Where the fuck is punk? lol
> this is the same guy that jack knife power bombed him twice and cost him the wwe title
> 
> wwe dont expect logic


He's sitting Indian style somewhere, waiting...plotting.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow many times are they gonna show this dammit,can we get on with the show please


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

rofl. PUT HIM DOWN


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Where you going with my buddy?" lol..


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Romanista said:


> What's make Triple H thinks he needs to comeback and steal the spotlight from everyone?


As Jim Cornette once said: ''HHH was the guy that worked with the guy that drew money''. Now he's going one worse, he steals momentum from fresh new talent to keep himself into the spotlight.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nash is gonna rape HHH.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is what i like to see lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nooo he didant!
nooo he didant!


----------



## Mizunderstood (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Looked like Triple H was saying here take my strong hand.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ok, i get that...it was more of a rhetorical question anyway. but hhh doesnt even have control over ace as the executive VP of holding the divas back?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nash is gonna have his way with him


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Shakey-cam-amania!

''Does he have a pulse?'' Ah, HAHAHAHAHA! :lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Since when does a sledgehammer shot send someone to the hospital? What about those hardcore matches?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PUT EM DOWN


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lulz at the "HHH overacted" comments.

I'm sure that there would be "ZOMG NO SELL!11111" comments too if he had sold it slightly less.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sledge to the head.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao:lmao
His hand is stuck like that.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I thought we had a Heidenreich/Cole moment then "wake up baby!"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

guess we wont be seeing hhh for awhile


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RIP Triple Haitch.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Where the fuck is Punk during all this?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Just kick his legs and all will be fine security.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*Holy shit Nash is gonna rape him!*


----------



## kaiseruk (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why are Nash and Triple H feuding?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jesus. This segment just won't end.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HE IS DEAD


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why aren't the superstars protecting their boss right now?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Does he have a pulse?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> Medical facility? For that? Ok.


Sledgehammer to the back ?
You're right i think he can walk it off.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Does he have a pulse!?!?!?!?"

sick sell by the EMT guy


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is just getting bizarre. WWE creative getting way too creative.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is worse then the Big Show yelling like a crippled elephant when ADR ran him over.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Does he have a pulse?!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

wow this is kinda extreme isn't it???


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

and hopefully now we can get back to raw before trips hijacked it and made it monday night hunter fest


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*I guess the wrestlers are gonna go on strike again. FUCK!*


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH IS DEAD!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wait...an opening segment of Trips. Commercial. Another Trips segment. And another commercial???


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I love this.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

another break jfc


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Can't lie I'm fucking marking right now from the HHH/Nash segment. That's good fucking wrestling.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Soooo um where are the cops? If he's not a WWE employee, and he's assaulting people with a deadly weapon, and he wont leave.....shouldn't there be cops there to take him away in cuffs?

If this was 1999 and that was Austin he'd be in the back of a squad car, with Vince screaming/laughing at him.

I miss those days


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Rapist Kevin Nash


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Guess we won't be seeing HHH for a while.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kaiseruk said:


> Why are Nash and Triple H feuding?


Kevin Nash broke his heart.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Trips...still doing 20 minute opening promos


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Another break? Srs WWE?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So much for WWE building up new stars...Triple H has essentially become Hulk Hogan in TNA. They even got the awful TNA "reality" camera angles and everything...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

the wwe security guards are terrible at security.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> Sledgehammer to the back ?
> You're right i think he can walk it off.


:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He's doing this so he can steal the spotlight at Survivor Series? LMAO! Pathetic. Cripple H...YOU FUCKING SUCK!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

good segment, but kind of overstayed it's welcome. Get on with it!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy fuck. I think it's safe to say the PG-13 era is officially over now.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy overacting.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



muttgeiger said:


> Scott hall got dissed.
> 
> Lot of Punk crying going on in this thread


It's so dumb lol I'm a punk fan, and I'd rather see him in the title picture. It makes more sense right now, and it's a lot better for his career than being in a feud with Nash and HHH.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's so ironic that "security" is so useless on the show but if you actually jump the barricade 20 dudes come out of literally nowhere and will pound you shitless.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH is just going to run back to the ring at the end of night and bury someone with his sledgehammer.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's 10:22 and this is already out 2nd ad-break? This makes me an unhappy panda


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He'll be back by the end of the show, don't worry.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



ShaggyK said:


> Soooo um where are the cops? If he's not a WWE employee, and he's assaulting people with a deadly weapon, and he wont leave.....shouldn't there be cops there to take him away in cuffs?
> 
> If this was 1999 and that was Austin he'd be in the back of a squad car, with Vince screaming/laughing at him.
> 
> I miss those days


dont forget he would be either kicking the back window or giving a two finger salute to vince with a smile also


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> Sledgehammer to the back ?
> You're right i think he can walk it off.


They did in the Attitude Era.

Or maybe that's rose tinted glasses, never mind.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I already love this.

I'm just waiting for Shawn Michaels to get involved....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No cervical collar and only two straps on the backboard. Stagged EMS makes me LOL.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

brilliant segment .. a bit of over selling by the dumb medics but great overall 

great why to kick off the show


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I guess all we need now is for Nash to drive the ambulance once they get Trips load in.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao:lmao:lmao
This has been the funniest opening of RAW EVER!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

rip hhh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



korndogg123 said:


> Holy fuck. I think it's safe to say the PG-13 era is officially over now.


What PG-13 era????


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If the next segment isn't the very best segment in the history of Raw, we have problems.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



MegaHeat said:


> The Rapist Kevin Nash


lol what?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

finally someone gets destroyed.

enough of this water bottle to the head bullsh!t.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



korndogg123 said:


> Holy fuck. I think it's safe to say the PG-13 era is officially over now.


No. There was no blood.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JoeyStyles Joey Styles
Wow! WWE Security either stinks on ice or Nash has an accomplice on the inside.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



korndogg123 said:


> Holy fuck. I think it's safe to say the PG-13 era is officially over now.


shut the fuck up


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Zombie HHH will be champ before the end of next month


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This Beavis and Butthead commercial has been the best part of the show so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*If this was the attitude era they would have actually shown Nash raping HHH. [/typical attitude era fan]*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Now a 5 minute recap of the previous recap, and the aftermath of the recap.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Wow! WWE Security either stinks on ice or Nash has an accomplice on the inside.


It's Otunga!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



MysticRVD said:


> Zombie HHH will be champ before the end of next month


We already have the Walking Dead with Nash back on WWE TV.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



LadyCroft said:


> *If this was the attitude era they would have actually shown Nash raping HHH. [/typical attitude era fan]*


someone would have bladed by now


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> brilliant segment .. a bit of over selling by the dumb medics but great overall
> 
> great why to kick off the show


Agreed.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

tho hhh did bug me a bit , why didn't he mention hall ? did they had a split or something ?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

so when I go to RAW at the end of November I won't see Trips???? darn darn darn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nash to attack him in the hospital


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not another replay.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



LadyCroft said:


> *If this was the attitude era they would have actually shown Nash raping HHH. [/typical attitude era fan]*



The clique must have something about raping lifeless bodies. Katie Vick for the win.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I was a huge 90s wrestling fan.

They can replay this all night, for all I care.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> I guess all we need now is for Nash to drive the ambulance once they get Trips load in.


only if we can get Mick Foley and a certain sock puppet to go to the hospital and aid him in his recovery. Also-hitting him with a bed pan.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh isnt very tough when it comes to getting hit with a sledgehammer


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If this doesn't lead to a sledgehammer on a pole match i'm gonna be pissed...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ah I get it. When the recap is over they'll show Nash in the hospital. He yells at the doctors "PUT HIM DOWN", then assaults him again. Then we go to commercial. When we come back they recap again.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Half an hour of Nash, Laurinaitis and Triple H to open the show... I don't know whether to :lmao or fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Too many replays.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

love the HHH slide off the stretcher


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

replay of something 90 seconds ago , classic raw


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Wsupden said:


> someone would have bladed by now


I miss blading.

Made it more realistic by being much less realistic.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Man WE FREAKIN SAW IT. DAMN. We ain't blind.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SP103 said:


> It's so ironic that "security" is so useless on the show but if you actually jump the barricade 20 dudes come out of literally nowhere and will pound you shitless.


LMAO

Yea, kayfabe security seems to be so weak that it looks like even an average joe could possibly handle them.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I think this is writing trips off tv for a while cause of his injury


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena could take all that and be alright in about 8 seconds. :\ Poor HHH doesn't have that healing factor.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZ

Can we move on already?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> WHY IS PUNK NOT INVOLVED IN THIS?!?!?!?!?
> 
> THIS STORYLINE WAS ABOUT PUNK!!!!
> 
> Ugh trips hogging the spotlight


Cause he'll be winning the WWE Title in 3 weeks, CALM DOWN!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> nash to attack him in the hospital


with the bed pan!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How many times are they gonna show this shit? It's almost 30 minutes and all they've shown is trips, Johnny ace, and nash. WTF?!?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alright, we get it. Blood feud, only without blood because of PG. Can we please have a match now?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

in before commercial after replay


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If only Scott Hall wasn't so fucked up....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*So why isn't Cole and King walking out in protest?*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

26 minutes now... still only HHH, Nash, and Ace have had any time


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hot damn what a pop for Orton


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> Now a 5 minute recap of the previous recap, and the aftermath of the recap.


That's not even funny.
That's seriously what's happening!!! WOW!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And now an Orton squash match... titillating.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Randy next up

lemme guess. Orton/Sheamus vs Christian/Cody for the tenth time. feh


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Wow! WWE Security either stinks on ice or Nash has an accomplice on the inside.


Probably the Nexus Higher Power and the Anonymous GM.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

haha, long must have got his tag team match after all


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I can't believe Randy Orton is a refreshing dose of fresh, young talent tonight.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

tag team match....teddy you sly fox


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Looks like Teddy did his work tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Teddy Long on TV=Instant Tag Team match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And now to bring life back into the show.......Randy Orton?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Orton!!!! *ratings precede to fall down a cliff*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> tho hhh did bug me a bit , why didn't he mention hall ? did they had a split or something ?


helmsleys a prick, he never really liked hall, probably wants to get him more depressed by not mentioning his name.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rather have more replays on what's just happened then this guy


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

randyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ortonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

here we go, whos orton gonna bury tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"THE GREAT WHITE"


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So they spent 30 minutes on HHH and Kevin Nash with not one but two replays of the whole thing. Hmmm


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Finally the show starts, 30 minutes into it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Orton gets fucking huge pops


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



GCA-FF said:


> fpalm


I had the same reaction..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

it's a shameful thing, lobster head


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

THE GREAT WHITE....SHHHEEEAAMUSS!
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Finally! A match!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

why the fuck has Sheamus become "The Great White" Sheamus... is this somehow suppose to be more face like or more intimidating or more marketable then "The Celtic Warrior" or am I just missing something?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cole talks some amount of shite.

Is anyone else getting dodgy sound?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Do we really have to see this match, AGAIN.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Great now Orton is on TV. time to switch to Monday Night Football


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

is it bad I almost forgot about Christian???


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Christian best get the fucking pinfall here.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Stormie said:


> Randy next up
> 
> lemme guess. Orton/Sheamus vs Christian/Cody for the tenth time. feh


wow good fucking call man lol


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why the fuck is Christian heel? :no:


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

and now i will change the channel for some MNF.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck Rhodes wearing Styles jacket


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Christian gets to job to Sheamus again! And to add further insult to injury, he came out to silence.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

A 30 minute Cripple H segment? It was like it was 2000 all over again...absolutely horrible.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

christians stuggling to get heat lately, rhodes is too ridiculous to get any.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rhodes music actually decent. Unlike most


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's like Vengeance never happened with these four.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder who is gonna win


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ok, replace Orton with DiBiase and this match is money.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"If you didn't get to see Vengeance, here it is. Guys. You didn't have to buy Vengeance. HERE IT IS."


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

they got the baby ramp out


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Silent Alarm said:


> Cole talks some amount of shite.
> 
> Is anyone else getting dodgy sound?


I am


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Christian needs a new shirt


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder if Daniel Bryan will get a match tonight? That would make me happy.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WHERE IS PUNK?????????????????? This whole stoyline is supposed to be about him and HHH, now it seems he is forgoten in this storyline and it turned into a HHH/Nash feud. What happens to Punk now??


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I swear I'm having deja vu...did I see this match before already?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol @ the people who expected the Security to lunge towards a man holding a sledgehammer.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And Now we're back to the younger wrestlers.


BORINNNNNNNNNNG


I want more segments of HHH and Nash tonight


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This match will accomplish nothing and one of the heels will look very weak getting pinned for no real reason


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Too bad we already saw this match on Smackdown a few weeks ago. Why the hell is Sheamus teaming with the man who punted him a few months ago?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Thank you for that helpful twitter trend WWE


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This match should be on Smackdown.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hoping for a main event of CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Pointless tag match. Hopefully the heels can win to get a little momentum back


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

4 Smackdown guys on Raw

Ok


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is it me or has Michael Cole dropped his heel persona?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HHH is the GOAT said:


> And Now we're back to the younger wrestlers.
> 
> 
> BORINNNNNNNNNNG
> ...


Me too but who knows what will happen later


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Something the irish do to transform into powerful characters that punish their enemies.

Just go ahead and tell everyone he's going to turn super saiyan and get it over with.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nice teamwork by Sheamus and Orton.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This Great White thing is ridiculous. :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

god king is terrible - nice backdrop to rhodes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HHH is the GOAT said:


> And Now we're back to the younger wrestlers.
> 
> 
> BORINNNNNNNNNNG
> ...


lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this just in JDMan ran down Nash in the parking lot..he did it for the Trips


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck is up with cole and explaining these stupid irish terms and shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

30 minutes in, so far no trolling by Cole, he doesn't seem as loud as usual but the two commentators sound disinterested as fuck.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HHH is the GOAT said:


> And Now we're back to the younger wrestlers.
> 
> 
> BORINNNNNNNNNNG
> ...


(Y)


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i still have no idea why punk is not involved in this trips/nash/ace storyline.

Nash originally went after punk, and ace was trying to screw punk out of the title.....so why is he being forgotten? I mean come on wwe....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This shit writes itself


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The last fucking person I wanted to see was Randy fucking orton


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

another break? fuck! the last half hour better be epic!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

3 fucking commercials in 30 minutes? Fuckin hell. The fans should do a walk out due to a boring work environment


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Remember when commercial breaks during matches only happened once every month or two?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

To WWE's credit, this match already had more wrestling than last week's impact main event.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> The last fucking person I wanted to see was Randy fucking orton



QFT


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JDMan is probally out at this very moment tossing spine busters and pedigrees to all the neighborhood cats.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HAROLD AND FUCKING KUMAR. THANK YOU BABY JESUS.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: "Will cole mention Rhodes & Orton's fathers are both WWE HOF'ers or CONTINUE TO SPEW redundant Irish folk lore. King hates it when cole calls him Jerry BTW."

:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If Randy Orton was sitting on my dinner table I'd be pissed. I would never get all that baby oil off the wood.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Can it be 11 now? I wanna go pick up Battlefield


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> lol @ the people who expected the Security to lunge towards a man holding a sledgehammer.


One of your sig quotes needs editing...the very end doesn't make sense





and I only bring this up because it sounds interesting


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

and on this night, not 2 fucks were given.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Tag team matches are poop, there so predictable - heels 'dominate' face reverse tag 'fresh' face in then you know its near the end, its like all the rest before is pointless i just wait for that part


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SP103 said:


> If Randy Orton was sitting on my dinner table I'd be pissed. I would never get all that baby oil off the wood.


That commercial is creepy. I can't believe they keep playing it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I don't think my life would be complete if I didn't see the Randy Orton K-Mart commercial. It is acting gold, like WWE films.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Daniel Bryan to run in and kick everyones head in. ::Wakes up from his dream:: Ah crap... ::goes back to sleep:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> i still have no idea why punk is not involved in this trips/nash/ace storyline.
> 
> Nash originally went after punk, and ace was trying to screw punk out of the title.....so why is he being forgotten? I mean come on wwe....


Because WWE constantly tries to sabotage anything Punk does. They have to push him because he's so over, but since he's not part of the "sunday brunch" group (Cena, Orton, Triple H, Undertaker, Sheamus, Miz and Del Rio), they try to bring his overness down to the best of their abilities so they can push him less. It's one of the ridiculous things about the WWE, it's a political nightmare.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> That commercial is creepy. I can't believe they keep playing it.


I wouldn't be able to keep Randy's wood off my wife probably either.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RAWs back. Time for a commercial


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TheLadderMatch said:


> Why the fuck is Christian heel? :no:


WWE uses Christian to make their top faces look better. Mostly Orton and Sheamus lately.




Joseph29 said:


> WHERE IS PUNK?????????????????? This whole stoyline is supposed to be about him and HHH, now it seems he is forgoten in this storyline and it turned into a HHH/Nash feud. What happens to Punk now??


He gets to fued with Del Rio @ SS for the title. Relax.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Is it me or has Michael Cole dropped his heel persona?


I'm wondering the same thing about the both of them because Lawler adopted his Attitude Era personality from the very start of the show and Booker T is not there with them.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> Jim Ross: "Will cole mention Rhodes & Orton's fathers are both WWE HOF'ers or CONTINUE TO SPEW redundant Irish folk lore. King hates it when cole calls him Jerry BTW."
> 
> :lmao


Is that from his twitter???:lmao:lmao
That's freaking hilarious!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

why advertise due date


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> Jim Ross: "Will cole mention Rhodes & Orton's fathers are both WWE HOF'ers or CONTINUE TO SPEW redundant Irish folk lore. King hates it when cole calls him Jerry BTW."
> 
> :lmao


Good ol' Troll Ross. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I can't help but LOL when Orton throws a clothelines or kicks or does a Lou Thesz press.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

the viper


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RK fuck off


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cole with the silly verb usage. "Orton SLITHERS into the cover~"


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Has anyone noticed that Black kid in the We Hate Cena shirt is front row again? Anyone have any info on this guy? I think I have been seeing him the past two weeks at Raw and Smackdown and Vengeance events (excluding the Mexico events.)


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Shut up with the vintage orton crap!!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Die Randy die


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why is EVERYTHING Orton does so homoerotic?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Am I the only one finding this "You broke my heart" and "come on baby" stuff kinda disturbing?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

orton and christian have great chemistry.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I thought the match was going to end right there when Christian was on the second rope.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: 
Cody looks/sounds like 'Rat Boy.' 

:lmao


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WILL COLE STOP SAYING 'VINTAGE' BEFORE I TURN OVER!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> Cole with the silly verb usage. "Orton SLITHERS into the cover~"


I think I would laugh to the point of tears if Randy Orton actually slithered.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nice drop kick


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

vintage


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> I can't help but LOL when Orton throws a clothelines or kicks or does a Lou Thesz press.


I admit, it is a laugh when Orton does the Lou Thesz Press, it's more like a Flying Crotch Attack.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Sirtanta said:


> Has anyone noticed that Black kid in the We Hate Cena shirt is front row again? Anyone have any info on this guy? I think I have been seeing him the past two weeks at Raw and Smackdown and Vengeance events (excluding the Mexico events.)


He's a plant by the WWE


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

now this is a crowd. san antonio, fucking learn something.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> Jim Ross: "Will cole mention Rhodes & Orton's fathers are both WWE HOF'ers or CONTINUE TO SPEW redundant Irish folk lore. King hates it when cole calls him Jerry BTW."
> 
> :lmao


Oh, I forgot JR was doing commentary on Twitter. I better go to his twitter now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JR on the chat, is absolutely hilarious!
I wouldn't expect anything he's saying to come from him.:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Crowd is mad for Orton


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> He's a plant by the WWE


Maby he just loves WWE


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i like this crowd.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KO Bossy said:


> Am I the only one finding this "You broke my heart" and "come on baby" stuff kinda disturbing?


Don't forget "I love you dad" or any one of Triple H's dick jokes while in DX. It's like a creepy C level porn film. Triple H even had spit all over his face. All we need is more Ricardo.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Orton is over as hell here


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What the hell?

Monday Night Raw is cutting into my commercials! :cuss:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TRENDING NOW: Randy Orton

Uhhh...no he's not.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

trending now randy orton, thanks for that


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Maby he just loves WWE


He needs to get a fucking job and stop living off my taxmoney as welfare.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

God damn Orton and his cheating ways! Rhodes had this shit won!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Beautiful Beautiful Disaster by Rhodes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

botchamania


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BOTCH


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Poor Cody


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sheamus wins!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The crowd absolutely suck.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Brogue kick to the balls. Now that's dirty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well that had to suck for Cody.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BOTCH!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol wut?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

VERY PREDICTABLE


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ooh. Cody could have busted a knee with that landing :\


And like I said...match accomplished nothing. The man supposed to bring prestige back to the Intercontinental Championship jobs again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This Raw is one to forget for so many reasons. That Brogue Kick disaster is probably fifteenth on the list.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Horrible, they blammed rhodes for last nights shit match.

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Human Nature said:


> JR on the chat, is absolutely hilarious!
> I wouldn't expect anything he's saying to come from him.:lmao


It's fucking great. He's ripping Cole apart lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Worst botch ever


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That botch will probably end Sheamus' push.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Way to forget to discuss the ending spot guys. 

#FailBOAT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Unbelievable.

They can't even win on RAW. What the fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Pointless match and the heels are buried again... why the fuck am I watching this steaming pile of shit tonight....


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Great White and the Great Orange win!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sheamus botches another Brogue Kick spot.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Come on WWE. You're better than this


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn... Sheamus just fucked Cody's shit up..


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Botch on the brogue kick....decent match, Sheamus is clearly getting pushed into the WHC scene very soon


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SP103 said:


> He needs to get a fucking job and stop living off my taxmoney as welfare.


That is one hell of a welfare check to be front row and to be able to travel with WWE like this..
My roommate suggested he is a Nigerian prince lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Shocker. Orton and Sheamus wins. If they are going to put over Christian's tag team ability, he might actually want to win a tag team match. Or else it's pointless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: 
Cody...say goodnight Virgil Riley Runnels. 

:lmao


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*Now Trending on Twitter:* Botch


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The heels lose both at Vengence and the next night. Smart booking right dere


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hall did it better than Sheamus, just saying.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wouldn't a Gaelic warrior's wrath be referred to as the Riastrad, or "Warp Spasm"?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

the two men conspiracy trip


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Corporate WWE strikes again


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good match. Wrong team won.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He keeps them coming :lmao

Jim Ross: Two forgettable nights for the guy w/ the cool IC Title championship.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

They botched, but at least they recovered and ended it fast.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

You know I'm a big Sheamus Supporter and all..but why must they have continuous matches with these guys only for them to lose? And people wonder why there is no strong heel power on the roster and how heels don't get good heat..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena GTFO


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

DAT FLASK


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

that bowtie


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

David Otunga needs to be future endeavored.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The walking merchandise stand is HERE!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Orton & Sheamus would make a bad ass tag team


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bowtunga.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

racism by Cena


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Steph needs to be on screen


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TMPRKO said:


> ooh. Cody could have busted a knee with that landing :\
> 
> 
> And like I said...match accomplished nothing. The man supposed to bring prestige back to the Intercontinental Championship jobs again.


Do you even know what the word 'job' means? It sounds like you don't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

You're shit at jokes, Cena.

Del Rio, obviously.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not funny john.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena telling people to follow Zack Ryder. LOL.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RAAGE FUCKING RAGE I HAT ECENA


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol. Carlton Banks reference.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

follow zack ryder on twitter? why the hell would he say that


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good call, Cena. Hillary _is_ still hot.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That Zack Ryder plug is the only good thing to happen over these past 45 minutes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

They need to start selling Otunga coffee mugs. Those will sell faster than Broski Headbands and Punk shirts combined.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

DAT FLASK.

And Hilary WAS hot, damn.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Follow Ryder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> WWE uses Christian to make their top faces look better. Mostly Orton and Sheamus lately.
> 
> He gets to fued with Del Rio @ SS for the title. Relax.


Christian shouldn't be a heel. He's getting no heat at all. It's a failed experiment. He can bring people over as a face.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That was horrid Cena... lame jokes and just... corny overall... god...


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena will kick AwesomeTruth's ass.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I will give Cena this, he is going to bat for Zack Ryder.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Epic fail at those Fresh Prince of Bel Air jokes Cena. SMH


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LMFAO at John Cena's skateboard crack!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's gonna be the Goon!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

da fuck was that about cena? I skateboard bitch.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

now trending on twitter adultery


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That was pretty funny by Cena


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How obvious is it Cena's partner will be CM Punk?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TheLadderMatch said:


> That botch will probably end Sheamus' push.


No it won't, he's botched so many spots and continues to get his push. Remember the battle royale Brogue Kick botch? He was supposed to brogue kick onto the ropes then get pushed out, but totally whiffs it and awkwardly fumbles with the ropes then puts himself on the top rope for no apparent reason then gets eliminated.

I still like him. . .but he botches his spots frequently. Especially spots to close out matches.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena's thought process: "Well, I like to be angry. And I like to tell jokes. I'll combine the two. That will work. That will be a good thing. A thing that is good."


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

sigh. Why are ratings down again?? Muppets are on RAW? Oh...well that explains it


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fuck I don't even want to know how terrible that's gonna be...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ohh dear God......


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



shutupchico said:


> follow zack ryder on twitter? why the hell would he say that


He's been helping Ryder for a while now with promotion. I give Cena props for it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Muppet Raw has some seriously LOL potential if done right.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hmmm Cena's parnter?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

laughed at Kermit doing the you can't see me.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena jokes? Oh god. And what happened to the Dibiase/Rhodes feud, and Christians stable? If their a stable shouldn't they help each other bit instead of watching there partners get beat every Raw?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bad botch by Sheamus, hopefully Rhode's push isn't done. lol Kermit doing Cena's "U Can't C Me" taunt. That shit was actually funny.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

is it wrong that im kind of looking forward to the muppets being on raw? it could go either way. really funny, or really bad...and even if its really bad, it will probably be funny anyway.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I doubt I will watch the muppets next week


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Your_Solution said:


> That was pretty funny by Cena


agreed. People here dont have a sense of humor.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The only way that the Muppets show will be any good is if Statler and Waldorf replace Lawler and Cole and just run down the show.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol Yall already knew this though (the muppets appearance)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Bella's would give Kermit warts


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Looking forward to next week's Raw. Fucking Muppets. Get in.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross in on fire!!!!
He's going completely heel. :lmao

Carlton mention!
Apparently Cena has been watching a lot of Dolph Ziggler on ZTLIS.
That promo sounded just like Ziggler.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is just the worst.

People get mad when punk said somehting insider but when he makes a joke about ace that only 5% understand, Jesus FUcking christ.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I thought the Muppet Supershow was tonight.
Great to know Halloween is on a weekday, less trick-or treaters to deal with.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Muppets! This show could be good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena's partner = Carlton from Fresh Prince


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cena and the ryder twitter pull was beyond hilarious


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Bullydully said:


> How obvious is it Cena's partner will be CM Punk?


...As obvious as Johnny Ace making Cena's partner a heel. Like del Rio.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> The only way that the Muppets show will be any good is if Statler and Waldorf replace Lawler and Cole and just run down the show.


Seriously.
BOOK IT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

if cena's partner is anyone other then punk, i swear.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And I cannot fucking wait. Miss Piggy has more charisma than any of the chicks on that roster (sans Maryse).


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Randy Orton isn't trending. However, #onlyblackpeoplesay is.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena was actually funny then for once


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



quoipourquoi said:


> Hillary _is_ still hot.


She is.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I like Cena's new attitude. this could go places


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> He's been helping Ryder for a while now with promotion. I give Cena props for it.


i know, but he should do that on his own twitter. when he walks up to funkhouser and the first thing he says is follow zack ryder on twitter, the whole thing becomes a joke.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Bullydully said:


> How obvious is it Cena's partner will be CM Punk?


it's going to be JoMo...so he can take the pin


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Maryse Ouellet is going to be pissed that Zack Ryder's Twitter got plugged and hers didn't.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here's the thing: the Raw with the Muppets WILL be a complete disaster, but it won't be the Muppets' fault.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Striker said:


> Cena jokes? Oh god. And what happened to the Dibiase/Rhodes feud, and Christians stable? If their a stable shouldn't they help each other bit instead of watching there partners get beat every Raw?


That stable is finished :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mick Foley was just advertised for the Boston Raw (Along with the Rock) week before SS.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> Here's the thing: the Raw with the Muppets WILL be a complete disaster, but it won't be the Muppets' fault.


LOL truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> The only way that the Muppets show will be any good is if Statler and Waldorf replace Lawler and Cole and just run down the show.


God that would be amazing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kokepepsi said:


> Cena is just the worst.
> 
> *People get mad when punk said somehting insider* but when he makes a joke about ace that only 5% understand, Jesus FUcking christ.


.....Who is God's name in this IWC gets mad when Punk says insider shit?

Punk got popular BECAUSE he says that stuff. What the hell are you on?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If Christian's stable never existed for more than a match, is it really a stable?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Twitter, Twitter, Twitter, Twitter...fuck off, WWE.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck off Santino you jobber


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HAHAHAHA, Santino is back and with hair!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Marella. So much for Raw supershow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Speaking of muppets.........


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ziggler's got this win.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

O fuck. Nash walking around in a circle trying to find out what hospital Trips is in would be more entertaining than watching a comic character.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Santino is the man


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Dolph, why is your talent wasted in matches like this?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

buried


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy Shit. Santino trimmed his unibrow.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

are you serious bro? job match for the win.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And here's Dolph!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL, Cena plugging Ryder's twitter. Awesome.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> Christian shouldn't be a heel. He's getting no heat at all. It's a failed experiment. He can bring people over as a face.


I'd prefer him as a face too. Or at least as a heel who actually gets wins and mic time. But when HHH eats up the first 25 minutes of the show, nobody else is going to get mic time or story development. Even Cena barely got a 1 minute promo, that he had to rush to get through.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

jobber entrance


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

COLE SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT TWITTER


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Carlton Banks reference appreciated, can't lie.

There's a way to do the muppets thing right, and a way to do it wrong. I highly doubt they'll let the crowd tear em apart. It's the easiest thing to leverage the crowd in any direction you want them (see Snooki, the last muppet to appear on the show)

additionally, remember the people operating the muppets actually have a lot of performance talent....which is way more than you can say for many guest hosts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> And I cannot fucking wait. Miss Piggy has more charisma than any of the chicks on that roster (sans Maryse).


A piece of drift wood had more personality than any of the chicks on the roster


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ziggler!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ziggler!!!!!!!!

I have become a mark for him, he's improved and impressed the hell out of me the past 6 months


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

whoever wrote this show should be shot...zzzzzz


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Remember when Santino had enough momentum to beat Sheamus, before he got hurt?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And here comes Beavis & Butthead.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Santino is still in the WWE????? I thought he was released months ago.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This match shouldn't be any longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ziggler cant even look into the camera correctly


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I have the sneaking suspicion that Santino is going to win this...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder who's gonna win this match? fpalm


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ziggler way to steal someone else's gimmick...(N)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

way too much twitter


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> Here's the thing: the Raw with the Muppets WILL be a complete disaster, but it won't be the Muppets' fault.


Wow, you been at the beach lately man? Because you seem to have a lot of sand in your vagina.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Santino is the PG Version of Eugene.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Morrison wasn't available?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Poor Santino. His injury set him back worse than Manning's did to the Colts.


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wish Santino played the air trombone for the entire show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Santino has a twitter account?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Just tuned, would anyone like to fill me in to what I missed so far? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder & Santino vs Swagger and Ziggler 0_o???


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder if they can go 5 minutes without mentioning Twitter?? Its doing my fucking head in.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I bet Cena's partner will be del Rio and del Rio will not tag in and del Rio and Awesome Truth beat down on Cena doing the match.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ziggler needs interference to beat a jobber now? Why WWE? Why?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What a pointless fucking match


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So next week no Raw for me judging by that commercial.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> Santino has a twitter account?


@CobraTrumphets


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well at least that was quick.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder with the save plz


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Santino is still in the WWE????? I thought he was released months ago.


Returned a few weeks ago after suffering an injury in a car accident.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

pussy monster in training


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

are you fucking kidding me?
they book dolph so that he needs help from swagger to beat santino? 
gtfo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Morrison must be future endeavored since Santino is now jobbing.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

GTFO Mason Ryan.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HOLY SHIT!!! BATISTA!!!! HE IS BACK!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Swagger is Ziggler's bitch.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Slam_It said:


> Just tuned, would anyone like to fill me in to what I missed so far? Would greatly appreciate it.


Kevin Nash hit Triple H with a sledgehammer.

Sheamus and Randy Orton beat Cody Rhodes and Christian.



That's it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

...They're still trying to push this goon over Ryder? Oh.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh Jesus... Mason Ryan...wtf... ::sighs::


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mason Ryan!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mason Ryan looks disgusting


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Surprised Santino is still employed tbh. Guy hasn't been relevant since what 2008/09?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



octagon888 said:


> Carlton Banks reference appreciated, can't lie.


Cena stole that from the Otunga interview about his bowtie on WWE.com like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How in the hell does Mason Ryan move without tearing anything?


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

yes the iwc's most hated.. mason ryan


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

jesus he is a fucking shit brick house


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*Now Trending on Twitter:* Batista


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mason, lay off on the steriods for breakfast for one day dude. DAIMM


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ah...the gorilla will get the belt over Ryder...makes sense if your an idiot


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

dammit! Why Ryan? We want Ryder! Stupid creative.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So Austin, TX does not care about Mason Ryan. Very good to know.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mason Ryan, you're so awful


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Awesome music Mr. Wellness Policy.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder's push went to mason ryan, he's green and has no talent. He just has the look vince loves


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I feel like Mason Ryan is taking Ryder's thunder.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BATISTA OMG


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

FUCK MASON RYAN. WOO. WOO. WOO. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

RYDER IN THE MAIN EVENT!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yes Mason Ryan

Next guy to challenge Ziggler and to *WIN* the US title


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this is better then punk


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Say what now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder? Jaysus...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



quoipourquoi said:


> Kevin Nash hit Triple H with a sledgehammer.
> 
> Sheamus and Randy Orton beat Cody Rhodes and Christian.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Rep on the way.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OMG NEVERMIND, this is even better!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Like I said before, Ryan vs. Ziggler is going to happen for the US Title. Ryder was just filler.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Teddy Long needs to come and make a random tag match. That'll make ratings.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Del Rio victory speech?

Time to change channel.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ROIDDD RAGEE, i hope this guy doesnt get pushed to the moon because he looks about as real as my grandmothers teeth


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ryder in the main event


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

zack ryder


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Victory Speech <3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TMPRKO said:


> Ziggler needs interference to beat a jobber now? Why WWE? Why?


Dude, that cobra can strike from anywhere. Ziggler was lucky to make it out of there alive.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder in Cena's partner. Where's Punk? lol


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm gonna try to start a "Batista" chant when Mason Ryan comes out next week. Fuck that guy.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cm Punk is obviously going to interupt Del Rio speech


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder in the main event cool


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fuck it, Raw should just be on Twitter from now on, considering how much they're talking about it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder's cena's partner.......MARK OUT WWWYKI


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol at people moaning about Ryan taking Ryder's thunder only for Ryder to be main eventing Raw tonight.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Random Bella sighting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'd love to see Ryder and the Rock interact.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

time for me to go get my mexican flag and my sombrero since Del Rio is giving his speech


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Bellas are now babyfaces and they didn't even get to turn on-screen? :no:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Drinking game. Time to take a shot every time Del Rio says destiny.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Woa, Cena and Ryder? Wow. Impressive.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Christian and Cody Rhodes is trending. Which means they got more tweets than heat in the match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder Cena vs Awesome Truth. What a Main Event. This is unbelievable. 8*D


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

yesss a del rio victory speech. i wonder what new stuff he's gonna say!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Come on Del Rio, his this promo out of the water, I need _something_ to get me excited. WWE writers, actually give him some decent material for once.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> Like I said before, Ryan vs. Ziggler is going to happen for the US Title. Ryder was just filler.


Typical WWE pushing someone aside who's actually over in favor of someone just because they have "the look".


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ryder as Cena's tag partner? I'm cool with it, I take back my outburst. But Ryan is too green to take the title from Ziggler. I actually want to be a fan of Ryan, but the dude needs to improve in the ring.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Returns to action" does that mean he will be in a match at Survivor Series?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did the Bellas turn face


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ADR's speech will kick off the Punk feud.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> Lol at people moaning about Ryan taking Ryder's thunder only for Ryder to be main eventing Raw tonight.


Yeah I will resend that comment.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ugh, I couldn't watch that anymore. WWE fucked up so bad with the Punk storyline! I'll check out the results later.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> Lol at people moaning about Ryan taking Ryder's thunder only for Ryder to be main eventing Raw tonight.


QFT x 100


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: 
I've had 15 bean soup 2days in a row & I'm beginning to dislike my Blazing Saddles self.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Couldn't be more happy seeing Ryder the main event.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Considering one of Punk's grievences was that people like Zack Ryder should be getting pushes, Punk fans shouldn't complain that he's teaming with Cena tonight.


----------



## a8774309 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Dolph will loose that belt to mason ryan one day.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Del Rio promo well time for a piss break


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> Speaking of muppets.........


win


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Aid180 said:


> Drinking game. Time to take a shot every time Del Rio says destiny.


He hasn't been saying it lately or haven't you been watching?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i think i've got a new drinking game now thanks to twitter and the WWE.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Victory Speech outline
My name is A....del rio
It was my destiny to retain
some insult about cena in spanish
some insult about the crowd
no reaction-
insults the crowd in spanish
awkwardly smiles and winks


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PROS: Ryder main eventing.
CONS: What the fuck are they gonna do with Punk? A heatless, inexplicable feud with Del Rio?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KO Bossy said:


> Fuck it, Raw should just be on Twitter from now on, considering how much they're talking about it.


WWE is that guy who just found out about the new cool thing like a year after the fact but pimps it like they're the first to hear about it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is the one time where i don't want punk in the wwe title picture, he should be at the forefront of this trips/nash/ace angle.

HE STARTED THE DAMN THING


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Slam_It said:


> Just tuned, would anyone like to fill me in to what I missed so far? Would greatly appreciate it.


HHH had a really long promo in which he basically just said he thought Nash was his friend, and that he wanted to beat his ass. Ace comes out and says HHH is embarrassing the company, so HHH threatens Ace bully-style again, then when HHH goes to walk out, Nash attacks him with a sledgehammer. HHH gets taken out to an ambulence, Nash attacks again, then they replay it about 3 times. Then the match that was just on started.

So basically the first 30 minutes, not much happened besides Nash coming back and attacking HHH, possibly taking him out of the show for a week or two.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hoping that Punk interupts del Rio!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Mason Ryan scares me. The guy looks like he breaths steroids.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

punk's probably gonna interrupt del rios speech and say some shit about how he was screwed and wants a proper rematch. derp


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

When was the last time Del Rio said "But you already know that" i used to love it when he did that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

36 weeks ago no one would believe Zack Ryder could be in a main event of RAW.
And now he is. Straight hard work and dedication. 
You can say that you don't like him, but you have to respect what he's done.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

DEL RIO! DEL RIO! DEL RIO!

ROCKy! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WHERE IS PUNK


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Neutronic said:


> Did the Bellas turn face


Nikki is a better worker as a babyface, but Brie is a better worker as a heel. They should split them up again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ricardo!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



cavs25 said:


> Victory Speech outline
> My name is A....del rio
> It was my destiny to retain
> some insult about cena in spanish
> ...


He doesn't say destiny anymore, You obviously don't watch the show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ricardo works that black eye so well


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Waiting for Del Rio to drive out the Bat Mobile.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ricardo's sporting a shiner worthy of Bob Holly.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Del Rio's victory speech
"It was my destiny to beat Cena in the Last Man Standing match"


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

now they're back to talking about del rio affording these cars when not long ago they were joking about him renting them.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fruity pebbles lol


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Justin Roberts is Ricardo Rodriguez's personal ring announcer.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**










Mason Ryan. See what I did there?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

God, Ric Rod looks horrible. John Cena punched him in the eye one too many times.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did Ricardo say fruity pebble John Cena? :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alberto Del Rio is a real champion. Take notes Cena, a real champion rides in style.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

2009. Come on Del Rio. Step your game up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I hope the pull the trigger on Dolph soon, Alberto is starting to bore me, still a fan though (for now)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Traddy-X said:


> He doesn't say destiny anymore, You obviously don't watch the show.


that changes everything.....i gotta pay more attention


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"I don't even call it a victory!"
"He won."
"Oh."


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

he did say 'buck the odds' right?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*Now Trending on Twitter:*ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Chauffeur driven bicycle. Yes, this was acutally said.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NoLeafClover said:


> Mason Ryan. See what I did there?



Well done.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Better hair on moldy bread? Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol @ his attemps to get heat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: 
Sooner loss tasted like Cole's wife's cooking. Not good. @JRsBBQ 

:lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bellas looked horny


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ey ey ey ey it's my destiny to be your wwe champion! What else can you say del rio.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck Ricardo is so over its embarrassing he gets far more heat than the generic fence hopper .


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

john cheena


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bengeance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NoLeafClover said:


> Mason Ryan. See what I did there?


Puns!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wish Ricardo would kick Del Rio's ass


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How dare John Cena try to defeat him at Bendgance! Maybe he'll get him back at Vengeance.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bengeance?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ his attemps to get heat


Pretty sad actually.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Best news, he's done with Cena as a challenger


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cue Punk...any moment now.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CM Punk is next??


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What the fuck is that necklace Del Rio is wearing? Looks like a vagina. 

I didn't know they made Russo jewelry.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

incoming Punk


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well I was going to save my piss until the divas match but Del boy got here first...excuse me for 10 minutes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk

Called it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CM PUNK!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OMFG PUNK IS BEING BURIED FOR SURE NOW!!!!!!

A WWE TITLE FEUD?! BURIED!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He is so underwhelming. Del Rio should be so much better than he is but fuck. So boring.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk time. Rather predictable but that's ok.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OH THANK GOD! Punk has a mic... were almost saved... now if he would just sit somewhere indian style....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Guess Punk is the Number 1 contender now. Only guy left.

Edit

And Cue Punk


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hell yeah, Punker!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

well here's punk as expected.....but wait....wasn't he involved in a tag match last night involving hhh so shouldn't he be involved in that storyline


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk challenges Del Rio. To no one's surprise whatsoever.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

so punk loses a tag match and the gets a title match
yepp everything makes sense now >_>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nice. think they could put a good program together


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cm Punk time...................................**YAWNS**


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here comes the phony!

CM Chump


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Finally Punk on the mic.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Aid180 said:


> Punk time. Rather predictable but that's ok.


this, I love punk tho. he's what WWE needs right now.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bwahahaha "raw WAS war" sign on Raw!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Back to the future references..


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk ADR Survivor Series


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hehe berto


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jim Ross: 
@CMPunk closest thing to Stone Cold on mic since...well Steve Austin. @steveaustinBSR


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

But you did get your rematch, in the cell.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk Ass? lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That is true, Punk made him look like a bitch, clean in about 6 minutes. Is that a Gray's...Sports...Almanac reference?

CALL ADR A POLLO


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PIPE BOMB SIGN


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk taking the title off Del Rio at SS plz.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CM Punk


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> Jim Ross:
> @CMPunk closest thing to Stone Cold on mic since...well Steve Austin. @steveaustinBSR


Jim Ross Please just go to bed before you say anything stupid again tonight. SMH


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why is he calling Punk Luther?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good God Del Rio is terrible.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk looks soooo bored... he looks the way we all feel....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Biff probably put bets on it!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

punks troll face is great


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

pipebomb in 3...2..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> fuck Ricardo is so over its embarrassing he gets far more heat than the generic fence hopper .


I totally agree. I'm a fan of Ricardo, he's just so slimy. Terrific heel manager (of sorts).

Also, am I the only one who thinks the WWE is screwing the pooch by announcing 4 weeks in advance Rock and Cena are teaming together, and yet on TV the angle of a Survivor Series team hasn't even been introduced.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BENGEANCE

BICTORY


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Why is he calling Punk Luther?


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hear those Punk chants. :hb


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

when is the last time punk has done anything entertaining? how long is he gonna live off his "shoot promo"?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh.........was Punk involved in the Nash/HHH/Ace/Awesome Truth feud.
Of course not.

I'm not too mad cause he's going after the title, 
but they're just throwing him around and not making him the true star we all saw him turning into after MITB.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh just shove Del Rio out of the title scene, bring Dean Ambrose to the main roster and let him and Punk run wild forever and ever. PLEASE.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Punk, back of the line? Good thing Big Andy will take Punk's ticket when he gets to the front of the line.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PUNK


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well, the promo is doing a good job putting me to sleep.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Jim Ross Please just go to bed before you say anything stupid again tonight. SMH


Who's closer?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this fucking guy again, he is worse then the laptop


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He is the most attractive unattractive guy I've ever seen.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PUNK SHOULD BE CHAMP RIGHT NOW


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Boring punk promo and you guys talk about the rock


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

please die laurinaitis


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

punk teachin johnny how to hold a mic


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao Punk


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Del Rio's starting to grow on me..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Fanboi101 said:


> when is the last time punk has done anything entertaining? *how long is he gonna live off his "shoot promo"?*


:lmao 

Clearly nothing to do with worked shoots anymore.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'd love to hear the audience scream "now" ... predictable they always do them at pay per views now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Johnny Ace just takes the insults straight up his ass. Because he's as stale as beer farts.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

'majestic voice' bwaaaahhaha


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

MAJESTIC VOICE LOL


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Majestic voice


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

majestic voice :lmao


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PUNK VS DEL RIO AT SURVIVOR SERIES


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



MajinTrunks said:


> Punk looks soooo bored... he looks the way we all feel....


Shut the fuck up, Jesus.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Now C.M. Punk makes a skateboard crack at Johnny Ace? He just can't catch a break tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

A beg for respect? What?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

wwe rururururruvers


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL, Johnny Ace cracks me up.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I dont get the skateboard references?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Speak engrish Ace.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WWE Ruuniverse.

Hear that in the background? ''That's not fair, Cole.''


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

univvereverese


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This promo is entertaining as fuck. :lmao


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The WWE vi-un-i-universe.

Excellent.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol Arethra Franklin.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WWE uniaiosdiahsdhverse


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

botch


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

pipe bomb time


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

In front of the Wwww wwe Universe 

Are you Aretha Franklin :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

punk is such an asshole at time :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I literally cringe everytime i hear this guy's voice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao:lmao:lmao

The voice cracks me up.

More Punk chants.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Does Johnny Ace not have eyebrows?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao Laurinaitis is so bad he's good. Fantastic.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

how many times a night does Johnny have to state his job title...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CM Punk to kick that sun-of-a-bitch in the gut..give him a stunner...drink a beer! .... wait.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is where this era needs a badass like Austin to just put his middle finger up to Laurinitis, then his music hits to massive cheers. Every face is the fucking same.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I respect you, Funkman. #BrianPillman


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

punk almost said millions and millions lol


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Heeee this just got good. The Punk we all started digging.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

KENTUCKY WATERFALL MULLET!!!! :lmao


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm convinced punk could literally crap in the ring and his marks would love it...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

When did Jim Cornette get here?!?!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

#pipebomb


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Someone PLEASE tell me they saw that fat guy mark out and clap when Punk said "fans."

IWC ladies and gentlemen :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Its called backstage politics, Punk


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Boring chant


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT RICARDO


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



VRsick said:


> punk almost said millions and millions lol


Rock marks are gonna make a huge deal outta that. ~__~

Fucking awesome promo. (Y)


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn it's been a long time since I've heard Punks voice sound like that... He hasn't sounded like he did in ROH for awhile.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Vintage punk

Thank god


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Chain Gang solider said:


> In front of the Wwww wwe Universe





Gresty said:


> WWE uniaiosdiahsdhverse





bluestar said:


> The WWE vi-un-i-universe.





Silent Alarm said:


> WWE Ruuniverse.





Wsupden said:


> univvereverese



:lmao Fucking gold.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is the part Punk stuns everyone.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not Ricardo again!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

botch


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not a bad ankle tap from Punk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

missed that


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL right into Ricardo's chest


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Noooooooo! Not Ricardo!!! Dat Swag can't is too great!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cut away from the GTS! Excellent job producers!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Natsuke said:


> Someone PLEASE tell me they saw that fat guy mark out and clap when Punk said "fans."
> 
> IWC ladies and gentlemen :lmao


rofl




CenationHLR said:


> No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


Promo was definitely stale. Didn't even crack a smile at it, much less mark at anything.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Segment of the night.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

At least Punk is different to every other 'face' and he'll say it how it is, unlike Cena who'd of just said he respected him and licked his balls to get a title shot before thanking the fans for showing support through this difficult period.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Great segment. I like this build for Punk, make him earn it type deal. He ripped Johnny Ace apart at the end there, gold.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PUNK WAS THE BEST THING OF THE NIGHT SO FAR


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


Simply because they were just not funny, m8.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I'M THE CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*HAH What did I tell everyone, DEL RIO ISN'T SAYING THE DESTINY STUFF ANYMORE SO STOP USING IT AS AN EXCUSE TO HATE ON HIM!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao:lmao:lmao
Johnny Ace: Uniugiverse





"I think I said Ugiverse"


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"and brother does he want some of Awesome Truth"

Thanks King for that piece of commentary gold


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Poor Johnny Ace gets buried by everyone on the roster


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

that felt week
Punk was looking like he was going to destroy johnny ace but didnt really say anything impactful


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I really can't believe Ricardo is a wrestler. He's so botchy in the ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Slam_It said:


> This is the part Punk stuns everyone.


And then someone tosses him two ice cold cans of Pepsi.

BAH GAWD!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Vintage CM Punk. It is so much better without triple H stealing all the good spots and its only been 45 minutes


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Didn't take much effort for Punk to get some momentum rolling again. Follow up properly next week WWE... PPLLEEASSE.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

people will still find a way to complain about that segment.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I sick of everyone attacking Ricardo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Glad the camera guy almost missed that botched GTS.

Punk's still good, but who could care about a battle with Johnny Ace?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


And Cena is quite the comedian as well. "JBL is poopy" is comedic gold for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


As a 10 year old, do you GET hit jokes?


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> No one even laughs at Punks jokes.


yep...it's pretty funny though because when you read this thread it's like dave chappelle doing stand up in his prime


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cookie Monster said:


> At least Punk is different to every other 'face' and he'll say it how it is, unlike Cena who'd of just said he respected him and licked his balls to get a title shot before thanking the fans for showing support through this difficult period.


Nah. While I'm not a Cena guy, it was left pretty clear in his recent feud with Punk that WWE projects Cena and Punk as the two truth tellers of the roster


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yep Cena's new attire sucks!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Simply because they were just not funny, m8.


exactly and people say Cena is not funny but at least people laughed at his jokes.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good Punk promo...been wanting a one on one match with him and Del Rio. Should be good.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Really good promo. I expect Punk vs Del Rio to be an awesome match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol everyone mad at CenationHLR

Zack Ryder is cena's partner......... HOLY SHIT


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

As long as Punk keeps up the pipebomb antics, he'll be good. He was over, and will continue to be. Good segment.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Johnny Ace Funk Man


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> Punk's still good, but who could care about a battle with Johnny Ace?


Pussy monster seniority is like Pocket Monsters, they only lvl up when they beat each other


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wonderful promo. (Y)

Best promo Punk's done since the Trips one on Smackdown.

And he got a HUGE reaction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CM Punk vs. Del Rio will be an awesome match.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Am I the only one not getting the 'skateboard' digs at Ace? Someone care to explain it to me. I just recently found out where they got 'Funkman' from.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I Miss Maryse


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

time for my bitches


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

time for my bitches


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

O fuck yea a divas match. Just what I've been waiting for!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ooooh Natayla <3


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NikkiSixx said:


> And then someone tosses him two ice cold cans of Pepsi.
> 
> BAH GAWD!


If Punk and Austin ever feud I could totally see that. 

Yo. Beth looks hot.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I Miss Maryse


Agreed.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Basic Instinct anyone?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fapping time on the divas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy shit get Beth off the mic.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HOLY SHIT IT'S A DIFFERENT DIVA ON RAW


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia Fox is still employed? ..... Why?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jaw meet floor. Beth wow...

Natty looks good as always too lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Beth Phoenix is fucking hot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Beth upskirt, nice.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Whyyyyy can't it be AJ?!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

video botch!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

UPSKIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"This is a _diva's_ match"

Justin Roberts annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

me likey Nattie


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I would let Beth destroy me.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia Fox is on Raw!!! She did replace Sin Cara on the Summerslam poster after all. So she obviously is a big star.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Loving Beth's dress. Lookin' fierce, girl.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> exactly and people say Cena is not funny but at least people laughed at his jokes.


*To add

Punk's feud with ADR is third in importance

HHH vs Nash and Cena vs Awesome Truth feud is superior*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Brye said:


> Wonderful promo. (Y)
> 
> Best promo Punk's done since the Trips one on Smackdown.
> 
> And he got a HUGE reaction.


You think so? I thought the crowd barely reacted after his music hit until he attacked Del Rio.

People in the thread were saying "Punk chants!", but I didn't hear any.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia is the cutest diva there is. I swear it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia comes out and NO ONE gives a shit. Epic fail if Natty has to job to her.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Horrible theme


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

All three of my fave divas on my tv? I am grateful. Alicia Fox is hot as hell, same to Natalya ansd Beth.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hyped after punk only to have divas come out. What a buzzkill.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I bet she makes Punk cry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> exactly and people say Cena is not funny but at least people laughed at his jokes.


Wait, people say Cena isn't funny but they laughed at his jokes? What?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia's legs are ridiculous. She looks like a freakin' spider on acid out there with all that flailing around. Wow.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Madison Square Garden is a great place for CM Punk to win his second title. Crowd should be really good.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



ShaggyK said:


> Jaw meet floor. Beth wow...


QFT!


On another note... I LOOOVEE the idea of Natalya waring assless chaps... DAMN!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HHH is the GOAT said:


> *To add
> 
> Punk's feud with ADR is third in importance
> 
> HHH vs Nash and Cena vs Awesome Truth feud is superior*


Funnily enough, HHH vs. Nash is the least I care about. I care more about Ziggler/Ryan


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HGF said:


> Does Johnny Ace not have eyebrows?


:lmao I was thinking this


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Its not real Michael Cole. Calm Down.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

well you had Gail Kim..but you still have Alicia Fox...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Teeeear Tiiiime!"

Love it.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia Fox is a dirty prostitute


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



WCWnWo4Life said:


> Alicia comes out and NO ONE gives a shit. Epic fail if Natty has to job to her.


She's supposed to be over? She's not pushed and none of the divas
really get a reaction except Kelly Kelly sometimes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This twitter crap is so F'N ridiculous!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Great the divas who want to bring respect to the diva's division and the diva's who care about the title are the heels


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Beth on commentary is cringe worthy, so was that match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

List of things WWE knows how to book:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What the hell! Alicia Fox won!?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Anyone else noticed how they keep talking about Twitter tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fox beat nattie this is some bullshit


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



WCWnWo4Life said:


> Alicia comes out and NO ONE gives a shit. Epic fail if Natty has to job to her.


lolz


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> You think so? I thought the crowd barely reacted after his music hit until he attacked Del Rio.
> 
> People in the thread were saying "Punk chants!", but I didn't hear any.


Check the video tomorrow, plz. There were a good amount of them.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

When did Natalya last win?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

.....The fuck?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rihanna got out of dodge.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

well just looked up some info on Johnny Ace and i just gained alot of respect as he has been in the ring with some of the greats of Puroresu


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia's music...TERRIBLE!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So sad that there aren't any strong challengers left for Beth, so they have to build one up at Natalya's expense.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia corpsing?

SEND FOR THE MAN!

How in the fuck are we supposed to take Natty serious when she jobs to geeks like Alicia?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

FUCKING BULLSHIT


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

granny panties chant? lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol Natalya jobbing again


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow? really?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Cactus said:


> Am I the only one not getting the 'skateboard' digs at Ace? Someone care to explain it to me. I just recently found out where they got 'Funkman' from.












Alicia Fox has the worst music ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

REALLY???????????
REALLY???????????????????????
REALLY???????????????????????????????


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Human Nature said:


> This twitter crap is so F'N ridiculous!


This x1million


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Eve "I have a dick" Torres is looking good tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I don't know what it was about Beth's voice but it irritated the hell out of me.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



ToddTheBod said:


> Alicia is the cutest diva there is. I swear it.


I think so too, she's my favorite in terms of looks.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I remember when Maria use to have Alicia's Fox new theme song.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rhianna Fox wins!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fuck me WWE really don't give a damn about those two :lmao


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> Anyone else noticed how they keep talking about Twitter tonight.


Been like that for months


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Pinup Strong Beth and Nattie...pinup strong...


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Whats up with Fox's 1980s Nintendo music?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

.....I don't get this Raw at all.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

All this talk about twitter is really starting to annoy me, and who the fuck buys calendars now a days


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



korndogg123 said:


> So sad that there aren't any strong challengers left for Beth, so they have to build one up at Natalya's expense.


Yeah, I don't get it. Just a couple weeks ago, Alicia was forced to cry...now she gets away?!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

what's the over under on tweet mentions..is Trips a stockholder there too


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hope we see Dolph again tonight, what happened to that stable with Cody and Christian?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia Fox: The Power of Rihanna Compels Her


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Creepy Crawl said:


> Whats up with Fox's 1980s Nintendo music?


More like Atari Jaguar CD music.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How have the Ravens not had a 1st down. God Joe Flacco is a pussy.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> Pinup Strong Beth and Nattie...pinup strong...


When they're on screen, I pinup strong in my pants.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Next week, I'm totally taking a shot every time they say twitter. That'll make the 2nd hour really entertaining.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This RAW fucking sucks


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Superstar's Birthdays.......Really WWE??? Do we really give a crap about when they were born. SERIOUSLY? SMH


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not happy natty lost, at least punish Fox for the win. Maybe Natty and Beth give fox a little spanking......>.>


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ya know, I could totally see the ending to this angle being Maryse, the ultimate pretty girl of the roster, returning as a face to go against Beth and Nattie.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Natsuke said:


> .....I don't get this Raw at all.


right?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did King just give away the ending?? I mean, I figured Cena/Ryder would probably win, but King just said "and later we'll be congratulating John Cena and Zack Ryder." daaaa fuckkkk


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Am I the only one that thought that Above The Influence commercial didn't make any sense?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> Pinup Strong Beth and Nattie...pinup strong...


more like Roll Up strong, amirite?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> Alicia's legs are ridiculous. She looks like a freakin' spider on acid out there with all that flailing around. Wow.


I normaly use the term 'like a new born giraffe' but this works too XD


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HOLY S**T 123 said:


> All this talk about twitter is really starting to annoy me, and who the fuck buys calendars now a days


Parents and grandparents always have calendars around. Or ones with nude pictures. Or car freaks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NoLeafClover said:


> How have the Ravens not had a 1st down. God Joe Flacco is a pussy.


That sig. Dat ass.:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Solid_Rob said:


> When they're on screen, I pinup strong in my pants.


so you are the one that writes Cenas jokes huh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena, The Rock, Zack Ryder, Triple H, Mason Ryan

vs.

The Miz, R-Truth, Kevin Nash, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler

Survivor Series, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

y is punk so rude? he wont make any1 like him if hes rude all the time


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Job Morrison is here :lmao


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's Squash time!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



stephens1 said:


> right?


Thus killing her character...which would be horrible.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What the shit is that movie. Fuck. Do they ever make anything decent?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

jomo in his weekly squash match..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Brye said:


> Check the video tomorrow, plz. There were a good amount of them.


I didn't miss the segment, I watched the whole thing. Did not hear many cheers until he attacked Del Rio. Crowd wasn't reacting to Punk on the mic. They reacted strongly only to his music and the attack. Punk's promo was very tame tonight imo.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jobbing time


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison Job Time! Who's the luck bastard who gets to pick up the win against him this week?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Job Morrison!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here comes Jobber....eerr i mean JoMo.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hope this is another Morrison job.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Watch John lose again


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Alicia Fox beat Natalya. That is so wrong on multiple levels.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> You think so? I thought the crowd barely reacted after his music hit until he attacked Del Rio.
> 
> People in the thread were saying "Punk chants!", but I didn't hear any.


you have to understand, in this thread everything punk related is exaggerated 1000x. So if you have two people chanting cm punk that are close to a camera it = 2000 throughout the arena


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Its the parkour guy.

Edit: Holy fuck, Barrett on Raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's my favorite part of the show, JoMo Jobbin' Time.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hard to say this has been a good RAW when it's been mostly commercials.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

why is Morrison on after Punk???


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Here comes the jobber


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> y is punk so rude? he wont make any1 like him if hes rude all the time


He's the likeable douchebag of the WWE. He has to be rude.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

it's jobbing time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ok I feel bad for Morrison.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Job Morrison


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison squashed again?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Whos JoMo losing to this week


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> y is punk so rude? he wont make any1 like him if hes rude all the time


You tell 'em!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Index said:


> Am I the only one that thought that Above The Influence commercial didn't make any sense?


Probably cause you're high


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison's coat and pants don't match. Melina officially left him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rare Wade Barrett sighting.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jobber Morrison vs Sigma from mega man.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

YES! MORRISSON IS JOBBING TO BARRATT!

All is right with the world!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

YES BARRETT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

battle of the jobbers.

Loser is the true jobber.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett! Someone alert Pyro!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Index said:


> Am I the only one that thought that Above The Influence commercial didn't make any sense?


on meth it does


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade getting a win? Nice.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

At least we know Barrett will get the W tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The coat is back. Well played, Bahhet.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barrett!!!!!!!!
whoop his ass!!!
push Barrett to the moon now!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

new tron for wade with his name........push incoming


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OMG Are they going to push Barrett??


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jomo's gonna job your lunch..

BARRETT HAS A MATCH ON RAW!!!! WHAT! :O watch Barrett job instead now


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WADE BARRETT IS ON MY TELEVISION.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wadey


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why the fuck is this jobber on my screen....oh wait!!! He's jobbing to Barrett!! Swwweeeeeeeeeeeett


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett? Ah damn the Smackdown sections going to be going nuts this week...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy shit. Barrett Vs. Morrison

Battle of the buried.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

jomo gonna lose.....again


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SinJackal said:


> I didn't miss the segment, I watched the whole thing. Did not hear many cheers until he attacked Del Rio. Crowd wasn't reacting to Punk on the mic. They reacted strongly only to his music and the attack. Punk's promo was very tame tonight imo.


I don't like Punk at all but he did get huge chants.

Nobody cared about Del Rio as usual.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yes Wade Barrett! he's gonna win on raw!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

2 jobbers going at it, WHO WILL WIN?

Would love for JoMo to win this and shut the Wade fans up.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade on RAW!


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hell Yes Morrison jobbing to Barrett.. FUCK YEA!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PLEASE LET BARRETT GET A WIN. PLEASE


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barrett with a match on Raw!? Against Morrison!? Yessssss


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn I hope tomorrows show is better than this...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So is Wade Barrett really getting a push now? I approve, but what about my boy D-Bryan?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's the jobbing segment.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barrett vs Morrison.

Congrats. No one is really a winner.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett loses and Tyrion will kill himself.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

more random matches that would be better suited to start new promos or storylines.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Its the parkour guy in the words of bookah T

cole finally mentioning JR


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> y is punk so rude? he wont make any1 like him if hes rude all the time


Yeah, I was wondering why people like him, Stone Cold and The Rock never had any fans.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JoMo is gonna lose.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I kinda want Morrison to win, just to see Pyro's reaction. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Kick ****'s ass Barrett!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I almost want Morrison to win, just this once. Just to see.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> That sig. Dat ass.:lmao


Dareus needs to start Stink Facing QB's.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Twitter is probably a WWE sponsor now.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



PacoAwesome said:


> He's the likeable douchebag of the WWE. He has to be rude.


its bad for kids to watch him cuz they think its cool 2 b rude


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison is going to job for Barrett. LOL


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yes! Bury him Wade!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

God, Lawler's comments on Barret's twitter comment. He's so dense.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Seriously having HBK flashbacks with those tights....


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Kind of unbelievable that this wasn't the show's dark match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> I almost want Morrison to win, just this once. Just to see.


And to have Pyro completely lose his shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WTF is Michael Cole talking about? Photographs??


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

barret looks like stallone from the right angle.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

yay Daniel Bryan gets a mention on RAW! (They can't give the poor bastard a match, but Cole can sure as hell remind you that he lost when he last had one)


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

morrisen is going 2 win!!!!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

More ads? Wow.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I KNEW I WAS NOT TRIPPIN there is that Black kid in the We Hate Cena Shirt.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm gonna make JoMo's thriller pants in WWE 12.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Give Barrett a fucking World Title already.

Fuck.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's time for the Buried Alive Match!!


----------



## a8774309 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

twitter twitter twitter
twitter twitter twitter
twitter twitter twitter
twitter twitter twitter


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I feel bad for Morrison fans too.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Another Commercial.

This Raw is angering me.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fucking commercial


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why is JoMo getting abit of offence? The fuck is this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

commercials matters


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> its bad for kids to watch him cuz they think its cool 2 b rude


Well I know it pays to be Roode.

But yeah, it's cool to be rude. That is like Popularity 101.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

scary thought, what if wade is jobbing to JoMo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sorry Reggie, that pizza is worth more to the Dolphins than you.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

You know how Cody passes out the paper bags? John Morrison should have some dudes pass out sack lunches to the crowd, then after the match take them back and eat them on the way back up the ramp.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is JoMo getting abit of offence? The fuck is this?


Match should've been over already.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> its bad for kids to watch him cuz they think its cool 2 b rude


It's bad for those kids to have stupid ass parents who don't explain to them that this is a TV show. Stop blaming television and be a fucking parent.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> its bad for kids to watch him cuz they think its cool 2 b rude


It doesn't work irl. If kids tried that crap they'd get stole on. Unless you live in a pussy neighborhood.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WWE to correct at least one mistake tonight at very least. Neither of them deserve the neglect or burials they experience.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> commercials matters


TNA wishes they could this many commercial breaks.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

You know its bad when you don't know who's gonna lose.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TheRealXPac Sean Waltman
Eventually they will take Morrison out of the dog house. He brought it on himself with the way he treated Trish Stratus at WM.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> It's bad for those kids to have stupid ass parents who don't explain to them that this is a TV show. Stop blaming television and be a fucking parent.



QFT


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Can someone please explain to me what that Dish Network commercial with the hats is all about?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Its weird how Morrison is a jobber, but his matches are kind of long.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

match of the jobbers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett should bring back the European title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barrett will win this, they mentioned his ressurecction. Thank god.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm calling it now. Morrison starts winning again once he's re-signed (if he is).


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Natsuke said:


> Can someone please explain to me what that Dish Network commercial with the hats is all about?


been trying to figure this out for weeks myself


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> Its weird how Morrison is a jobber, but his matches are kind of long.


Well, he's still one of the best wrestlers in the company, and he is over. No point in wasting him.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sounds weird to say but this match is make or break for Wade. A victory on Raw suggests they've got plans for him, jobbing to Morrison suggests he's going nowhere but future endevoareville


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> And to have Pyro completely lose his shit.


I thought that was implied.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If Barrett beats Morrison, he'll be the King of Jobbers, since he's also beaten Daniel Bryan.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



holycityzoo said:


> It's bad for those kids to have stupid ass parents who don't explain to them that this is a TV show. Stop blaming television and be a fucking parent.


my mom and her bf dont let me watch this stuff but there not here!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Loving those knee strikes from Barrett.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> its bad for kids to watch him cuz they think its cool 2 b rude


Yeah I know! Hopefully they don't go pick up a sledgehammer at Home Depot too.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Come on Morrison !


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i wonder if morrison likes the taste of dirt yet


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Call the damn match, nobody cares about a feud between announcers!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OK, look WWE. I don't care about Cole or JR or fucking twitter. Stop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Kick his ass, Barrett!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Holy fuck. The most developed feuds on this Raw: HHH vs Nash, Cole vs JR, and Lawler vs Twitter.


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is it weird I'm more interested in the outcome of this match more so than any other? I'm really curious to see who jobs here.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cole is a fucking pathetic commentator


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cole and Lawler have put over Twitter more times on this episode alone than they have anyone on the roster all year.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Officially turning off RAW now. Main event doesn't interest me, nothing will happen so yeah. Kinda pointless tag match that'll end in a DQ and Lauringitas will announce a match for Survivor Series.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm sorry, but this RAW has been bad....
I try to stay optimistic, but I mean, this show hasn't done anything.

Those two dudes dancing in the back just made the whole show:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He swings like he has a fucking vagina. Holy emasculation.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lawler: "Just call the match!"
Cole: "How can I?"

..................WATCH THE MATCH. CALL WHAT THEY DO. YOU FUCKING IMBECILE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> my mom and her bf dont let me watch this stuff but there not here!


So what you're saying is you're already a horrible child? No need to blame the Punkster then.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I never thought i'll see the day where WWE RAW commentators are TWEETING on Live TV instead of calling a match. UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

*hides my lunch*


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison actually looking strong in this match.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol John Morrison trending? Now I know this twitter crap is bs.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is actually a pretty good match.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> Call the damn match, nobody cares about a feud between announcers!


For real.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did Barrett just do the Black Hole Slam?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

morrison trending! mofos unite!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Enough about FUCKING TWITTER. 

Jesus fucking christ. I cannot fucking wait till Twitter becomes an ancient relic on VH1's "remember the 2000's?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Barnabyjones said:


> scary thought, what if wade is jobbing to JoMo


Don't say that.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I have a feeling something's going on here, this is just a bit odd for a match like this to get this much time.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Moral of the story: Don't fuck with Trish Stratus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Thank you!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Barrett does a swell Bossman slam. He should do that as his finisher instead.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This has not been a good Raw for countered springboard kicks. Man.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What a fucking botch. LOL.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BIG BOTCH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well that was ugly. Nice idea though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

jobber is jus gonna job


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

botch


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

gravity is tricky sometimes lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Small botch, but that would've been a tough spot to nail perfectly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

They almost got the spot off but LOL at Morrison jobbing again.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Job Morrison vs Wade Botchett


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Despite the mess-up at the end on Barrett's part, good match.

Besides, not like Barrett is the World's Strongest Man or anything


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And John Morrison loses again. What the hell did he do to piss off management?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow. That didn't look good. :/


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade Fucking Barrett a future mega star


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barrett wins!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Barret wins over Jomo 

somewhere , pyro is lighting a cig as we speak


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

...and Pyro's suicide has been avoided


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Huge botch by Barret.

Now trending in WWE: Botching closing spots


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why do they hate JoMo so so much


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yeah Morrison is done after this match. They have to blame someone.
Johnny Thunder Hendrix to TNA.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

botched ta fack


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Finisher was over botched.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why not just release the guy... and you care so much about Barret winning... cut right to more HHH and the announcers... fuck you WWE.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NikkiSixx said:


> So what you're saying is you're already a horrible child? No need to blame the Punkster then.


OMG IM NOT HORRIBLR!! U R!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

THIS IS THE 3RD F'N RECAP OF THIS CRAP!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bad botch by Barrett....eh


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck this


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I cannot believe how low Morrison has fallen.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Morrison made barret look like a a hundred bucks.

LOL barret thought he was stronger than he is.

Good match


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Just in case you missed it the first 3 times they showed it, here's another replay of Nash attacking HHH.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> Johnny Thunder Hendrix to TNA.


:lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wade goes on the BotchMasters list along with Sheamus, Alex Riley, Swagger and Sin Cara's.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So they've only shown the Nash attack on HHH at the beginning of the show prior to the backstage attack 5 times. Filler.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Gee WWE, thanks for recap! I don't think I caught it the first eleven times.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So when is Morrison going to TNA? Losing to Barrett shows how far he's fallen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nice to see Barrett pick up a win. Not sold on him in the ring but I like his character.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

did hhh fall right on his face omg


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Does HHH have anal bleeding?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HHH with a suspected broken kneck..


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Sheamus botch was worse than Barretts, where is big Mark tonight? Air Boom too?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is what you call filler.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> So when is Morrison going to TNA? Losing to Barrett shows how far he's fallen.


Barrett also defeated Bryan. He really is something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



vacuous said:


> OMG IM NOT HORRIBLR!! U R!!!


I try. 

See? Being rude is cool. Listen to CM Punk! Challenge authority! Smoke up, Johnny!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

wtf nash just broke my heart too, this guys relentless


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this just in Triple H's broken neck is trending world wide


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

A broken neck. Yet he WALKS to the ambulance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

hhh does not have a broken neck


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Time for Cole to heeeel it on up


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

King: We are waiting on an update.
Cole: Actually, we had an update...

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And as bad a show has this been, it's about to get worse.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yessss! He really needs some sort of new character to continue rising though, he was literally perfect as the evil dictator/mastermind in Nexus but that won't work without a faction, he needs something knew


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

WHY

WHY

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

no one cares about jr vs cole via twitter


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

omg they're making a storyline out of twitter fights from the announcers? make it staaaaahp.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

loooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



SP103 said:


> Wade goes on the BotchMasters list along with Sheamus, Swagger and Sin Cara's.


lol, I'd love to see anybody only just as strong as Barrett try what they tried successfully. It's not like Barrett dropped Morrison on his head and injured him. Barrett botched, but he made sure Morrison was safe and that should be respected.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yes! Cole embarrassing JR again. Vince must be laughing his ass off


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JR is such a naughty boy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is beyond stupid.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

why is this getting tv time....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is not funny... fpalm


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What the flying fuck is this shit? Why must they continue to shit on Jim Ross?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I dare someone to defend this episode. Anyone.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow. Instead of getting more guys promo/ring time, WWE is wasting time with Cole/JR bullshit. gg WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I can't believe they are addressing this on Raw. How is the feud between Cole and JR getting more attention than most other feuds in the WWE.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fuck not this cole again


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn you Cole! MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LMFAO. This is hilarious.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Great. Now the Cole feud is back. Fuck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Twitter is horrendous. Michael Cole is horrendous. Why don't you just broadcast the show on Twitter?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

please stop...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is slightly funny, but also terrible.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is just insanely ridiculous.


Why can't they build real feuds with this time?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What is this???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

PLEASE NOT ANOTHER GOD DAMN ANNOUNCER FEUD WITH COLE.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

They will have another feud??


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

FUCK OFF COLE!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is so bad it's funny :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

[email protected] the pic of JR on an excersize bike with ribs hanging from a fishing line in front of him.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Sheamus botch was worse than Barretts, where is big Mark tonight? Air Boom too?


I disagree, but both were bad. Shaemus at least didn't look so obvious. He recovered with a different move, rather than redo the same move he just botched. :X


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

SAD DAY FOR PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Im pretty sure Hookem Horns is Texas and not Oklahoma


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I like the Michael Cole challenge.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS QUICK YOU FUCK


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That was fucking dumb.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

please fucking god JR win pleaseeeeeeeeeeee

and then Cole die in a wreck after the match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wish a sniper would get his ass.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> I dare someone to defend this episode. Anyone.


Well.....

It's nice seeing HHH getting his ass handed to him over 9000 times via replay...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And another announcer feud. Because the last one was such a huge hit.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If WWE wants to get any fans back Michael Cole must lose this match.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

YEEEESSS!! Soon to be NO MORE COLE!!! Make the son-of-a-bitch a manager and let the real commentators commentate.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

please JR win, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Okay. I'm am no longer considering going to Raw now. I don't want to see a Cole and JR match live.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

kayfabe quitting nice.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Be a Star


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cole is the guy pulling the strings backstage with Nash.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> I dare someone to defend this episode. Anyone.


WWE...promos matter


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

TNA TNA TNA!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

there's an upside, Im doubtful JR will replace Cole even if everyone wants to see it happen


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cole is going to take turns feuding with every WWE announcer until Booker finally whoops his ass.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL at "Hookem Horns" when talking about the Sooners.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I've enjoyed RAW tonight - it's been entertaining.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> And another announcer feud. Because the last one was such a huge hit.


As much as I hate announcer feuds, we NEED Cole out of the Raw announcing team.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I just LMAO when they were discussing HHH's injury trying to be all serious and shit, and still found a way to slip Twitter in there...:no: :lmao


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well at least Ryder is main eventing and Barrett means something....kinda


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh god here we go again


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

For the love the God PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let JR win next week


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Odds of JR winning that? I know, it won't happen.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



GonGetGot said:


> Im pretty sure Hookem Horns is Texas and not Oklahoma


Thats why Texas fans would like the pic broski. Ever hear of the Red River Rivalry??


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Evilerk said:


> WWE...promos matter


whats the difference between that and wrestling matters?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This DVD looks awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Shawn Michaels was such a hot fucking man. Seeing him cross eyed and down with religion is so damn depressing.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I personally don't agree with people running down shows and calling them awful when the shows are perfectly average...but _that_?

Jeez....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This feud has been built better than any other feud.
It's the most consistent feud they've had recently, but for some reason they can't do it with actually wrestlers.


This DVD looks like a must f'n buy!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh man next week could be the best Raw ever if Cole loses.

Only thing I've really liked is that Punk/Ace promo. Couple ok matches though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jr vs Cole. Nash vs HHH. Bischoff vs Bischoff. Lawler vs the inevitable onset of senility.

PRO WRESTLING IN 2011.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Those JR photos. Wow. What is happening to this show? And there is no way Cole will quit.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That dvd is looking good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn Morrison lost to Barrett.

Yep his career is really fucked, no pun intended.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow, that DVD actually looks really cool

They should do a whole series like that, with rivalries both real and kayfabe


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Next week is going to end with JR being humiliated... again. Be A Star!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Human Nature said:


> This is just insanely ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Why can't they build real feuds with this time?


Cole only took about 2 minutes there. HHH: OVER 30 and counting (including all the replays).

Don't blame Cole's 2 minutes when HHH continues to drain 1/3rd of the entire show's air time.

Cut HHH's time in half, insert other stories, and all good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh boy does this mean we get to see Cole in his one-piece and sorry-ass tattoos ONE MORE TIME? 

Oh sweet. Wait a second... why did I just lose all feeling in my groin? 

I hope Viagra is still giving out free samples.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wow that DVD is a must-buy


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I need that DVD RIGHT NOW. Looks EPIC


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> I dare someone to defend this episode. Anyone.


The Wade vs Jomo match wasn't too bad. It went back and forth, there were some good spots, Barrett is probably getting a push out of this, and the only fault I could find was the potential botch at the end (unless Morrison was supposed to break out of the first wasteland attempt).

The entire rest of the show has been diarrhea though.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Can anyone tell me why Morrison needs to jump over the top rope to the apron, then jump back to the ring? what for?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This has been a pretty good Raw so far, maybe a bit to much talking but i've enjoyed every segment other than the Diva's match but that's a given


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> Shawn Michaels was such a hot fucking man. Seeing him cross eyed and down with religion is so damn depressing.


That seems to happen to everyone when they get totally in with religion.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Sin_Bias said:


> The Wade vs Jomo match wasn't too bad. It went back and forth, there were some good spots, Barrett is probably getting a push out of this, and the only fault I could find was the potential botch at the end (unless Morrison was supposed to break out of the first wasteland attempt).
> 
> The entire rest of the show has been diarrhea though.


at least we know CM Punk will get another shot at the WWE title.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I should be excited about Ryder finally main eventing, but this show has bored me. So many commercials and so little story progression.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I thought they learned not to do these kinda stupid fueds after the whole Cole vs King debacle.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Boring raw


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Having read the spoilers for this week's Impact, I think I can safely say that it will be better than this piece of shit episode of Raw. Raw has gone downhill these past few weeks.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Boring raw


More than boring!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Nice that the WWE is building up future episodes of Raw. Too bad they are wasting the hype on Jim Ross vs. Michael Cole.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Commercials are such a buzzkill.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> TNA! TNA! TNA!


Heh... who else just saw the commercial for "Immortals" on 11.11.11?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm convinced that people were either drunk or high when they planned this show. None of it makes sense.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So now we will see Cena and Ryder celebrating at the end of raw. And next week is looking like its going to be a boring match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> Jr vs Cole. Nash vs HHH. Bischoff vs Bischoff. Lawler vs the inevitable onset of senility.
> 
> PRO WRESTLING IN 2011.


Can't believe this is just off the heels of Summer of Punk too. Shameful.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

THE MUPPETS WILL BE SO GOOD NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

so JR vs Cole with Kirmit the frog as the ref and Animal and Booker T doing commentary?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nights like this make me think wwe should just shut it down for good.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



stephens1 said:


> at least we know CM Punk will get another shot at the WWE title.


OH yeah, Punk was here. He was great. I was just thinking about the wrestling. Of course, Punk did what he does best. It's a shame that he has to cut promos with two people who can't speak understandable english.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fuck. There goes Ryder.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT RYDER


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CaptainObvious said:


> I'm convinced that people were either drunk or high when they planned this show. None of it makes sense.


Well, Russo isn't the head writer of TNA anymore, so maybe....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena to overcome the odds in a handicap match now??


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I knew Ryder being in the main event was too good to be true :no:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

inb4 Mason Ryan takes his place in the main event


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

NO! Zack Ryder is getting got!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He missed.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What a suprise.... this was actually kinda obvious if you think about it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Thank GOD for Miz & R-Truth


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

oh look....cena in a handicap match. Easy win.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz's foot missed by a mile LOL


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz didn't even touch his face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz missed that kick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

terrible kick botch


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

tell'em black reff


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



shutupchico said:


> nights like this make me think wwe should just shut it down for good.



hey, they are having muppets next monday. No worries, better stuff coming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz with the big botch.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL Miz clearly missed Ryder with that kick.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Should have known Ryder would never make the main event.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Owned.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

REMIXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And you thought Ryder would actually get on Raw after 10:45pm? 

Please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Wait.......you mean Cena's going to have to fight against all odds? Shocking.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good night Zack Ryder! That was awwwwweeeesome!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

My favorite part of raw. Awesome Truth's entrance.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No! Not an attack on Ryder!!! Now who is going to be Cena's partner??? Shit...it's not going good most likely.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CON-SPIRACY!


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

DAMN IT I hope Ryder makes it out to the ring... DAmn it to hell.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Undertaker to save Cena?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

...............Ryder's not mainn eventing........

Miz completely missed that kick.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hawkins and Reks should have made the save.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

these guys are idiots.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> inb4 Mason Ryan takes his place in the main event


Please no.


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How can they fucking bait and switch at 10:47?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

and yet another botch..

yep...safe work and such


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

should've known they wouldn't let Ryder get any ME shine :no:

Miz totally missed that kick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

what no you suck remix


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

team for Survivor Series match should be announced on raw tonight.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz fucking missed


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> Can't believe this is just off the heels of Summer of Punk too. Shameful.


And surprise, surprise, look who the sole bright spot of tonight's show was. Despite the countless rugs they've pulled from under him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

No cm punk started this damn thing......


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I swear, if Cena wins a handicap match...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I give these fuckheads a chance this week and what do you know! They tease Ryder in the main event then take him right out before the match. Fuck McMahon. Fuck soap opera writers. Fuck Vince McMahon. FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Who is going to join the Conspiracy team? That's where they are headed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Aid180 said:


> I swear, if Cena wins a handicap match...


You'll riot?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Damn, outside of the botch, they whooped Ryder's ass big time.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



WCWnWo4Life said:


> I give these fuckheads a chance this week and what do you know! They tease Ryder in the main event then take him right out before the match. Fuck McMahon. Fuck soap opera writers. Fuck Vince McMahon. FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


+1,000,000


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mike J Cab00se said:


> so JR vs Cole with Kirmit the frog as the ref and Animal and Booker T doing commentary?


Actually I think it would only be appropriate for Statler and Waldorf to do commentary for that one. The way they would run it down would be hilarious!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:

Really hope Ryder comes out and gets some revenge or something.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ofcourse Cena is going to win. Hes Superman for crying out loud.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So... anyone remember when Cena and Truth were fwends?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I love Miz and R-Truth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

everyone will get got


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

handicap match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

God Truth looks so fucking tweaked out, lol.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Why is cena/hhh now the focus.....sorry to sound like a depressed mark but this was punk's storyline


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So why are they doing a Miz/Truth vs. Cena now?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is going to get got! Take that little jimmies!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Crazy Truth is crazy.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

R Truth looked fuckin furious in that segment. Props.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is it commercial time? Yeah it is! Dammit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> And surprise, surprise, look who the sole bright spot of tonight's show was. Despite the countless rugs they've pulled from under him.


It's just disappointing. We almost get somewhere, and then it's right back to square one because they're afraid to 100% commit to someone and genuinely trust their abilities. I don't even know why I expect anything anymore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol, Truth with that orgasm look


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz and R-Truth should never be faces. Ever. They are the only ones who gets monster heat.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

who can seriously buy blue eyed kiss ass miz in this role? they got him on bully campaigns(which is probably where he belongs) and then they want us to think he's one of the baddest guys on the roster. it doesn't work. truth actually fits the part.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena will start the match on his own then out of no where... 

overcoming the odds and a suspected broken kneck, HHH comes and helps Cena.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If ya smell....?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Never gonna happen, but The Rock could show up...

I know the promo said he doesn't return to action until Survivor Series.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Undertaker?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena can win in a handi-cap match. he does not need Zack Ryder.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

finally .. they made them more serious looking after the bullshit segment they had last night


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not sure which is worse... the WWE or the horridly obvious biased refs on MNF that need to be fired.... I don't even have a horse in the game and that fucking shit is embarrassing for the NFL... get your refs in order and fire these horrid asses.

And Why should I want to watch the ME now with it just being Cena?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Good promo from those two, as always.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Rock to come out and save Cena's ass tonight.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Truth looks like he's been talkin to jeff hardys dealer


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



stephens1 said:


> handicap match.


Any match against Cena is a handicap match for his opponents.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

KANE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz and Truth..blah blah lil jimmy..blah fucking blah awesome blah get got


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> No cm punk started this damn thing......


lolwut? No he didn't.

R Truth did with his heel turn, which was at least a month before Punk started claiming conspiracy.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol Cm Punk is going to be his partner or its going to be a handicap


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

something tells me that someone is gonna return tonight (obviously you know) .. i don't want to get my hopes up but .. let's watch and see


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Would kill for Undertaker


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



shutupchico said:


> who can seriously buy blue eyed kiss ass miz in this role? they got him on bully campaigns(which is probably where he belongs) and then they want us to think he's one of the baddest guys on the roster. it doesn't work. truth actually fits the part.


I've basically followed him since _The Real World_, and I respect him for all the work he's done to get where he is now. I could never boo him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> It's just disappointing. We almost get somewhere, and then it's right back to square one because they're afraid to 100% commit to someone and genuinely trust their abilities. I don't even know why I expect anything anymore.


That's not fair! They're 100% committed to Cole. And Twitter. And... Nash...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

BAH Gawd, it's it's... the Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

... :side:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hope Ryder makes it out and can actually be in the main event.. Pretty lame of them to hype him up in a main event match then take him out.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If Rock or Taker return to help Cena, I mark.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Someone's returning


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> And surprise, surprise, look who the sole bright spot of tonight's show was. Despite the countless rugs they've pulled from under him.


Yeah, fucking arseholes giving him clean victories over the likes of Cena, ADR & Miz, having him headline 4 PPV's in a row, promoting him loads & making him the centre-piece of Raw for months. It's just not fair.

This forum makes me embaressed to be a fan of Punk sometimes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

How the fuck is Baltimore getting shut out by Jacksonville?


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Sin_Bias said:


> Any match against Cena is a handicap match for his opponents.


lol pretty much


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



nba2k10 said:


> Someone's returning


can you ssssssssssmell it ?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This new Adam Sandler movie looks absolutely horrible.

I can't believe Punk is just suddenly not part of this storyline???
F this crap!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

that match will end be a no contest.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It can't be Rock... can it?


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



CenationHLR said:


> Cena can win in a handi-cap match. he does not need Zack Ryder.


fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



nba2k10 said:


> Someone's returning


Good 'ol Brock Lesnar


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If Triple H comeback as Cena's partner and get the win, I'll pee to my TV, I swear.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Good 'ol Brock Lesnar


I'd mark.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena's specialist match.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I think Sin Cara will come out to help Cena


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Human Nature said:


> This new Adam Sandler movie looks absolutely horrible.


I think you meant: "Adam Sandler movies look absolutely horrible."


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ugh


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

R-Truth needs to bring a crack pipe to the ring as part of his routine.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol, this shit is so predictable. Someone to make the save, probably Punk.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder if Cena will overcome the odds this time...


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

it's super cena time!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

If cena wins vince has officially gone bat shit insane and has lost any sense in booking.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

rise above hate bro


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Rock's not coming back yet.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

HOLY SHIT 

did anyone notice that ?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Roberts is just taking the piss these days with the intro.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena threw up the kliq sign


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena looks fine to me, Lawler...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

FUCK FUCK FUCK THERE'S A MOUSE RUNNING AROUND MY LIVING ROOM FUCK


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did Cena do the Kliq sign?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Good 'ol Brock Lesnar


If he stood next to Miz, he would make Miz look like a 12-year-old.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I find it funny that people think that the muppets will make next week's Raw better. A gimmick won't fix stupid writing/booking.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

wtf was that the same guy?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

king, didnt he ask for this match? he wasnt "forced" into anything!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hey look, it's that "I Hate Cena" guy.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I want his job.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cena is better then awsome truth! he will win!


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lol. Was that the same dude from last night?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

that balck guy is back :lmao


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NikkiSixx said:


> I wonder if Cena will overcome the odds *this *time...


Ok, osmeone saying this black kid was a plant I am leaning towards that.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did that kid just steal the shirt from I Hate Cena guy? :lmao


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena Wolfpack?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That. Was. Epic.

Cena Hater just got got.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

White kids stealing from the black man

FUCKING RACISM


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Obvious plant? Remember, Cena luvs h8rz... So dumb.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Those shorts do not go......those look terrible.

In order for a plant fan to work you can't just reuse him over and over......especially wearing the same thing.
Common Sense...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That black guy with the "we hate cena" shirt is ALWAYS there!

What, is he the cousin of the black ref or something?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is going to win the handicap match. Because this is going to make Awesome Truth look strong.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bleh..a handicap match with Cena...so exciting -_-


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Super Cena will prevail!! lol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kokepepsi said:


> White kids stealing from the black man
> 
> FUCKING RACISM



Yep!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

so what's with cena giving the kliq sign ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Okay, that was a fucking plant.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So, this match was made a handicap to restore Cena's cred as a superhero?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Incredibly Hawt said:


> that balck guy is back :lmao


Nolo needs to get noticed by the forum somehow.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> That's not fair! They're 100% committed to Cole. And Twitter. And... Nash...


ugh. They're making me hate wrestling... almost.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NoLeafClover said:


> Cena Wolfpack?


there in Texas...hook 'em horns...and such crap


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kokepepsi said:


> White kids stealing from the black man
> 
> FUCKING RACISM


I think he told Cena to give it to him. He pointed to the kid.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That guy is a plant just like the fan that battled rapped Cena long ago.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



TankOfRate said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK THERE'S A MOUSE RUNNING AROUND MY LIVING ROOM FUCK


THROW SOMETHING HEAVY AT IT!

That is the extent of my pest control "knowledge." Hope it helps.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> so what's with cena giving the kliq sign ?


texas longhorns


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Okay. So can Cena just win already and end this episode.

:lmao at King, "All Impacts are not good!"


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> That black guy with the "we hate cena" shirt is ALWAYS there!
> 
> What, is he the cousin of the black ref or something?


I totally agree wtf is with this guy...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not a fishermans suplex ffs, if any thing it's a 'Normal suplex quickly grag leg mid arc then let go of leg after a second and carry on with suplex' suplex.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did Cenas punches look like Eugene to anyone else?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



HGF said:


> Nolo needs to get noticed by the forum somehow.


LULZ


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Human Nature said:


> Those shorts do not go......those look terrible.


Really? I think they look good and are such a ridiculously needed change for Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> so what's with cena giving the kliq sign ?


To get idiots on the Internet talking.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I'm pretty sure the guy gave it to the kid. Y'know, to keep up the gimmick.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Plant or no plant, that black guy is a LEGEND


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> so what's with cena giving the kliq sign ?


I think he was trying to do the UT Hook Em Horns sign and f'ed it up... :no:


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Miz showed in that Ryder assault that he's nothing more than a company loving, ass licking brown noser. Ryder backer? Get real. Would Cena or Punk agree to that spot?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

There is no way Cena should win this.. Has to end with no finish or Awesome Truth winning..


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Chicago Warrior said:


> That guy is a plant just like the fan that *battled rapped Cena long ago.*




Kenny Dykstra!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena working with Nash? LOL


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

COME ON ZACK RYDER COME OUT AND GET THE WIN.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

From jorts to camo. I guess he dresses slightly less like a douche now


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Not all impacts are good"

Subtle Jerry.

lol jk.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not the Kliq thing, it's "hook 'em horns." For the Texas Longhorns


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

triple h is coming back tonight...they wouldnt mention that now if he wasnt


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yep, HHH is at the hospital...........


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I just noticed that Cena's pants aren't so baggy anymore.

He slowly going to trunks? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Striketeam said:


> Cena working with Nash? LOL


Never.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Seriously, that must be 200+ Twitter mentions tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



MysticRVD said:


> From jorts to camo. I guess he dresses slightly less like a douche now


Anyhting is better than those 90s blue shorts


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Seriously, NO ONE gives a fuck about twitter or this gay feud.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

nothin wrong with the combat shorts imo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder who will win!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is so good that he feuds with two people instead of one.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Lolol water bottle.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The water bottle!!!!


----------



## pasinpman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Someone tell Cena that Camo shorts were only cool during a brief period in 2002.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ULTIMATE BROSKI with the save, and I'll forgive this entire Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"Water bottle into the skull" I hope no one honestly thinks that is devestating.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

when did a water bottle become weapon?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

...Did...Did they really just get dqed for a waterbottle...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

So tecnnically, John Cena just won the handicap match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cena won the match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



NoLeafClover said:


> Really? I think they look good and are such a ridiculously needed change for Cena.


He needed the change, just not camouflage.

I am kind of biased though, cause I completely hate camouflage clothing. Haha. 

OH NOEZ the water bottle!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> That black guy with the "we hate cena" shirt is ALWAYS there!
> 
> What, is he the cousin of the black ref or something?


The black ref's name is Justin King. Show some fucking respect to the greatest ref alive.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Disqualification over a water bottle? :smh


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

by gawd by gawd..not the WATER BOTTLE


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

"WE HATE CENA" trending high on twitter. Partner curled up backstage. Handicap mathc. Cena getting destroyed in the ring. Bad day to be a person named John Cena.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Did the King just say "get these guys off the john"????


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is being decimated!


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

bet the rock comes back


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

A water bottle to the face. That must hurt.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

And that's the finish. Water bottle of doom for the DQ. Exactly why no one gets over in WWE.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hahahaha, "I'm amazed at Cena's recuperative abilities". Thank you King.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rocky come on. We aint got all night. dammit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Conchairto one time!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ace coming in to save Cena and gets booed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

no conchairto


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Such passion.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Russo is writing this i swear


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bro, are you serious?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

O K. So what happens now?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This isn't making any sense.... what in god's name is going on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena and The Rock vs. Awesome Truth at Survivor Series..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The ROCK!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rock


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Johnny Ace.......... please die in a fire or something.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Thank fucking god it's not gonna be a 5 on 5...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rocky.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Worst kept secret incomming.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It's The Rock...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

wtf, they won't be in a traditional survivor series match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Doink the Clown. Come On Cena. SAY IT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Bob Barker!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

As if people don't already know it's The Rock with it somehow being advertised in advanced.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Well I guess Cena's over that whole beatdown thing now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I wonder who he'll choose......
Enemies teaming up together. Oh man. So exciting.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

just bring it bitch


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena oversold the beat down for 5 seconds, slurring words like a drunk.... Then he's perfectly fine? GOD DAMN YOU CENA.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Rock and Cena.

Already knew about this. lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

forum crash incoming even though we knew it was coming...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Probably should have not advertised The Rock at SS until after this announcement. Whatever.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I am shocked.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

OH SHOCKER RITE DERE! pretty crap set up for the match tbh, but then again soap opera writers...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ew.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL nice dribble Cena.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

forum crash in 3 2 1....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Oh MY GOD...Someone gif that :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Hasn't he already been announced for Survivor Series anyway? As Cena's partner, anyway?! WHAT


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

this whole promo is fucking stupid. Everyone KNOWS this was happening, why did we have to devote a promo to this announcement?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Ugh, I'm hoping they end up adding three more members to each team...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

CENA SPIT OUT CUM!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena is sick of Miz and Truth running the program, thus he will bury them with the Rock..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Obvious choice is obvious.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Spit take for the win


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena jizzed out of his mouth


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL @ Cena tard drooling


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol at Truth's reaction.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lmfao spit botch


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lugie drool botch!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cena just spit on the mic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

:lmao at Cena's spit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

lol Cena got excited to announce that.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What happened to the Cena/Rock feud? My head hurts.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

yuck... just yuck.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

He called the Rock's name, and spit at the same time.

Best shit ever.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Eww...

Hold back on the spittle Cena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Not 5 on 5? Lame.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

cena spit on the mic :lmao


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena just spit Vinces cum all over the mic...sick


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Is it really that shocking when they've been advertising that the Rock will wrestle at Survior Series twice earlier?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena spit all over the mic when he said, "The Rock". That was pretty funny.

Totally saw it coming, but good ending promo in any case.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Yeah, WWE advertised it already, LOL.

And nice spit Cena. LOL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Jesus Cole can't even get the ending line right.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LMAO Cena drool. Too funny.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena and Mr. H's need to be checked for rabies. Seriously.
The foaming at the mouth thing is NOT a good look.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

eww, Cena spittle.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What's to stop The Rock from saying "no" to Cena?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

First Triple H foaming at the mouth and now Cena foam spitting on to the mic...

WWE's got rabies in the locker room.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cenas lugee is trending worldwide on Twitter!


----------



## a8774309 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

i honestly dont think that was an accident


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena spitting cum on the mic def. was not PG!!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

omg theres spit all over his face lolololooololololololooooooooooooo.l


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That was hilarious :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I"M SHOCKED! SO SHOCKED! 

... not... this better be an elaborate screw job or it is just stupid beyond belief.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

That shitfest of an episode was worth it just for Cena's speech. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I really hope Triple H isn't on the Rock's team. 2 vs 2 in a tornado match would be fine.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena must've contracted rabies from R-truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena spit is trending on Twitter.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Cena drooled because he was salivating at the thought of not being booed with The Rock on his team.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Dosen't matter if we knew before or not. Survivor Series is now a MUST WATCH!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Doesn't punk as cena's partner make way more sense storyline wise?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I give this RAW two thumbs way down.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

great job announcing the match 2 month before , WWE , you bunch of fuckwits fpalm

as if it's a fucking surprise since you advertised the fuck out of it , good job ruining the magic from a moment 

see this is why wrestling is in the shitter ..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I love how our intelligence is insulted. WWE announces that Rock/Cena will be teaming up at Survivor Series, and it will be a 5-on-5 match. They run promos all night promoting that Rock will be in action at Survivor Series. And then, they have Cena announce The Rock as his partner under the idea that we don't know if Rock will accept the invitation.

Really WWE? Really?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

any reason why we had to devote an entire promo at the end of a shitty raw to an announcement we all knew about in fucking SEPTEMBER?!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOl @ Cena's spit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

What a shitty, shitty night of shit.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

It really says alot that Cena's spit is pretty much one of the main talking parts of tonights Raw, along with 60mins of recaps and adverts.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

John Cena:

I'm gonna put out this request, BUT I DON'T KNOW IF HE'S GONNA ACCEPT IT!

Really John? Really?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

when the JoMo match was one of the ok/good points of the night you know it was a shitty raw


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Awful RAW that. Absolutely dire.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Dosen't matter if we knew before or not. Survivor Series is now a MUST WATCH!


now? its been must watch for 2 fucking months.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

The Rock is gon get GOT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Steve. said:


> It really says alot that Cena's spit is pretty much one of the main talking parts of tonights Raw, along with 60mins of recaps and adverts.


Probably should be the thread title - RAW is Cena's Spit Bubble.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Shitty shit show


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



dynastynyy said:


> any reason why we had to devote an entire promo at the end of a shitty raw to an announcement we all knew about in fucking SEPTEMBER?!


Because the people in charge are morons.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Triple H may be injury and only one SURVIVOR SERIES match will happen at SURVIVOR SERIES.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

LOL at Cena's spit

and OMG WILL ROCKY ACCEPT MOMMY ???


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This Raw was AAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



DFUSCMAN said:


> Doesn't punk as cena's partner make way more sense storyline wise?


Well story line wise, everyone Cena pics gets hurt so he picked someone who wasnt around every week.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Fuck your stupid product, WWE, I just can't do this anymore. You're no better than TNA at this point. I'd KILL for a Russo swerve at this point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Raw tonight:

+ Punk/Ace segment
+ Barrett/Morrison
+ Christian/Rhodes vs Sheamus/Orton

- No Henry
- Main event
- Zack Ryder not being in the match 
- Fox winning
- Everything else


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



dynastynyy said:


> now? its been must watch for 2 fucking months.


Cheers for that very insightful reply


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

I think an everyday citizen would be surprised that this forum is male-dominated, considering all of the BITCHing that we have in here. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

Except for Punk, Miz and Truth, this show was shit. Not even going to get my hopes up for next week's RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> Probably should be the thread title - RAW is Cena's Spit Bubble.


That was more than a spit bubble. I guess he really doesn't swallow.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

talk about not taking the fans seriously , they advertise the match for 2 months , and to add insult to logic , they talk about rock returning to wrestling tonight and yesterday , then they announce it at the end of the show (as if it's a fucking surprise)

WWE , the perfect trolls


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**

This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



planetarydeadlock said:


> Awful RAW that. Absolutely dire.


Considering how things could have gone, yes. The most disappointing part is that this show, following what happened last night, could have been really good.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

7/10. Could have been better. Hopefully will improve next week.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


lol so true.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Easily the best moment on raw: Cena slobbering on mic. That was hilarious.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


It would help your point if the show you know... didn't suck. 

We want a good WWE show... we want the product to be amazing. We are getting shit on right now.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


hey .. i don't like to complain , to tell the truth i liked a huge part of the show 

but i don't like how they insult our intelligence , King talked about The Rock returning to wrestle in SS all night , then all of a sudden he acts surprised when cena says his name ?!

come on now , they advertised the match for 2 months straight ..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1/4 dedicated to HHH and Nash. With 2 replays.

Botched endings with Sheamus and Barrett. Not to mention Christian losing again, maybe the heels should get their heat back?

Waste of a Ziggler match with Mason Ryan getting Ryders push.

Bait and switch with Ryder in the Main event.

JR getting disrespected again...hoping the payoff is him back in the booth.

Punk segment was the only thing worthwhile.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Like that episode of South Park said, as you age, stuff you liked starts to sound and look like shit. Or in some cases, you become a cynical asshole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


"Haha, wrestling fans don't enjoy a crappy product, but still enjoy the fleeting sensation of hope that it might get better! LET'S LAUGH IN THEIR STUPID FACES"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

My stomach and head hurt from laughing at the spit.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am going to have a fucking stroke from watching this show. I'm so fucking pissed, and fed up I just want to kill babies.

* Big Lazy in 2011 in a 25 minute segment.
* Triple H's terrible over-selling and the passing out/foaming mouth.
* The continued push of Mason 'Steroid Freak' Ryan.
* Laurinitis just kills any segment he's in. Punk can't even save those segments.
* Natalya can't even beat Alicia Fox now?
* Cole's non stop ranting about himself, and Twitter.
* The continued bullying, and embarrassing of Jim Ross. Way to BA Star, Vince.
* Now Cena chooses The Rock? Excuse me, Fruity Pebble. We already knew you were on the same fucking team!!!
* Oh, and it's a 2 on 2 traditional tag match now? 

My walls are going to full of holes! ARGGG!!! Damn you, WWE!! Why do you suck so fucking bad!?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena was so excited he ejaculated through his mouth


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Dwayne Johnson & John Cena vs. Miz & R-Truth, so as Steven Fernandes wrote earlier, the planned 5 vs. 5 elimination bout involving Rock was dropped. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/62779/second-survivor-series-main-event-announced.html?p=1

5 vs. 5 elimination bout involving Rock have be dropped.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I want my 2 hours back.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought Vengeance was a very good show.

Tonight's Raw was a pile of garbage, continuing the downward roll it's been on for weeks now. The best match was Wade vs JoMo for crying out loud. Alicia Fox was a high point. 
We're talking about Cena spitting all over everything. 
Ryder sounding like he was ready to hyperventilate might have been the best segment.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> hey .. i don't like to complain , to tell the truth i liked a huge part of the show
> 
> but i don't like how they insult our intelligence , King talked about The Rock returning to wrestle in SS all night , then all of a sudden he acts surprised when cena says his name ?!
> 
> come on now , they advertised the match for 2 months straight ..


They advertised that Rock was returning to wrestle, not that he'd be teaming with Cena.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

but the highlight of the show , has to be the hypocritical situation an entire roster just showed ..

-nash attacks triple h from behind and sends him to the hospital 
-nash attack security guards and paramedics
-zack ryder attacked from behind 


safe enviroment anyone ?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


Great, it's the same stupid fanboy arguments also made by the TNA fanboys. No one can ever complain about things they don't like about something they do or want to like.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Raw wasn't great but I don't think it was that bad. I like where there going with alot. Obviously we all knew cena and rock were teaming but I like where survivor series will be and I wil be there ringside !!!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No 5 on 5? 

Miz/Truth aren't credible enough to beat them two alone.

Shite!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> This is always the best thread of the week. Literally the same fucking people picking apart the show, complaining about literally everything and anything that happens and then come back and do the exact same thing the next week.


And then amazingly the same two or three people always think Raw was fantastic and bitch about other people bitching. Vicious circle.

And I don't know what they expect the Rock to do for this show, not like he's going to book the show or do everyone's promos for them. Not as bad as the abomination two weeks ago, but still an awful show.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kabraxal said:


> It would help your point if the show you know... didn't suck.
> 
> We want a good WWE show... we want the product to be amazing. We are getting shit on right now.


The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is if they actually had physical contact with a female human being or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> They advertise that Rock was returning to wrestle on tv, not that he'd be teaming with Cena.


"THE ROCK RETURNS TO ACTION .. WHEN HE TEAMS UP WITH JOHN CENA IN THE 25th ANNIVERSARY OF SS .. THE MOST CHARASMATIC TAG TEAM OFF ALL TIME"

exact words of the commercial


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> I want my 2 hours back.


I want my 19 years back. LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's jizz botch was worth 5 snowflakes. That was real talent right there.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

To paraphrase the Ladder DVD ad, "Just when you thought it was safe to call something the worst 'Raw' ever..." they do something worse.

They spent the first half-hour on 1 storyline (but no $ spent on production value, what with everyone falling into the cameras, etc.) Then, the main event that wasn't, ending with Cena taking 50 big pauses the crowd filled by spilling his non-surprise people in other countries have known for weeks.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> "Haha, wrestling fans don't enjoy a crappy product, but still enjoy the fleeting sensation of hope that it might get better! LET'S LAUGH IN THEIR STUPID FACES"


Yes, because replying to a thread 35 times saying the same exact bullshit each and every time, week after week like you is so much better.

Why do you even watch if you're just going to shit on anything and everything, regardless of quality? Is the fleeting sensation of saying "LULZ THIS SUX" over and over again just that awesome?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's disappointing they dropped the 5v5 match with Rock/Cena

Thought the Survivor Series match was going to be pushed and presented as something meaningful again.


----------



## aljackthedj (Oct 25, 2011)

John Cena spitting - made the night a 1/10


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I try and post here tomorrow afternoon once the extreme people have disappeared.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

5.5 out of 10:

Good things:

CM Punk owning Ace on the mic
Miz/Truth pre-match promo
Barrett/Morrison
Cena spitting
Cena/Rock vs Awesome Truth announcement

Dissapointments:

The ENTIRE first hour
Pulling a bait & switch with Ryder
Commercials ruining the pacing
The constant replays of the Triple H beatdown


Second hour was okay I guess, but the first hour was absolute SHIT! Willing to give them a pass on the J.R./Micheal Cole stuff if Micheal Cole loses next week and is off of commentary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is if they actually had physical contact with a female human being or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


One of the weakest internet arguments known to man. Has to be said. If you have a significant other or are getting ass on a regular basis means that you don't bitch about a wrestling show? Awesome logic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is if they actually had physical contact with a female human being or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


Or how about sensible booking with segments not spent recapping recaps and demeaning JR or burying younger talent or having a swerve be advertised for months or... need I really continue? The highlight of the show was Punk but even that was still average at best. There were no great moments on Raw.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A positive:

Comment From JacobParker14JacobParker14: ] 
Fink will you ever announce a match a again in the wwe 

The Fink: 
Yes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


:lmao


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> One of the weakest internet arguments known to man. Has to be said. If you have a significant other or are getting ass on a regular basis means that you don't bitch about a wrestling show? Awesome logic.


Sorry, but who ever said wrestling fans were logical? Look at some of the things they freely believe, watch, allow, etc.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


Tremendous. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> One of the weakest internet arguments known to man. Has to be said. If you have a significant other or are getting ass on a regular basis means that you don't bitch about a wrestling show? Awesome logic.


I GET LAID SO EVERYTHING ELSE IN LIFE IS AWESOME. :side:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Huganomics said:


> Yes, because replying to a thread 35 times saying the same exact bullshit each and every time, week after week like you is so much better.
> 
> Why do you even watch if you're just going to shit on anything and everything, regardless of quality? Is the fleeting sensation of saying "LULZ THIS SUX" over and over again just that awesome?


I'm very capable of being positive about the good stuff. Tonight didn't give me much opportunity.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fink: 
I have announced for WWE All Stars. TV events: Not up to me, but I will always be available. I still am the best in the business, with no disrespect to either Roberts or Chimel 

WHY IS FINKUS MAXIMUS NOT FUCKING ANNOUNCING!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> "THE ROCK RETURNS TO ACTION .. WHEN HE TEAMS UP WITH JOHN CENA IN THE 25th ANNIVERSARY OF SS .. THE MOST CHARASMATIC TAG TEAM OFF ALL TIME"
> 
> exact words of the commercial


You actually expected them to mention the commercial before Cena's announcement ?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Methinks the Rock and Cena are gonna implode at Survivor Series, causing Miz and Truth to win.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


Holy shit.:lmao


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

grass is always greener on the other side. there are people who would wish to hell they didn't have a significant other, and people like me who occasionally wish they did, but love their freedom nonetheless.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Mister Hands said:


> I'm very capable of being positive about the good stuff. Tonight didn't give me much opportunity.


This... seriously, many of us will say the things we like and praise those small things... but tonight's show and many Raws lately have just been flat out bad. Stop acting like it is a quality show getting torn down people... calling shit shit is perfectly fine.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


I fear this image will now define Cena's career from now on. Oh dear


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> And then amazingly the same two or three people always think Raw was fantastic and bitch about other people bitching. Vicious circle.
> 
> And I don't know what they expect the Rock to do for this show, not like he's going to book the show or do everyone's promos for them. Not as bad as the abomination two weeks ago, but still an awful show.


Good for them, there life must not be horrible and meaningless if they watch a show because they actually enjoy it. Much more enjoyable then the people who sit there through-out most of the show worrying about who's credible and over and drawing and who isn't. If you're referring to me then you're absolutely dead wrong, because if i don't like one show i'll say it, if i don't like every show every week then i just stop watching. Why would i, or any of you, continue to watch a show you don't enjoy at all?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is if they actually had physical contact with a female human being or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


Just stop. You're making yourself look stupid.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is *if they actually had physical contact with a female human being* or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


Really? Are we still doing the whole "people on the internet are geeks that don't get laid" thing? I guess some of us are still stuck when the internet only had 5 people on it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> Good for them, there life must not be horrible and meaningless if they watch a show because they actually enjoy it. Much more enjoyable then the people who sit there through-out most of the show worrying about who's credible and over and drawing and who isn't. If you're referring to me then you're absolutely dead wrong, because if i don't like one show i'll say it, if i don't like every show every week then i just stop watching. Why would i, or any of you, continue to watch a show you don't enjoy at all?


Ever heard of being a fan? For crying out loud I still watch the fucking Cubs... THE CUBS!!!! They haven't given me much to happy about for a century and I'm still there loyally watching and hoping for the best.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Rocky Mark said:


> talk about not taking the fans seriously , they advertise the match for 2 months , and to add insult to logic , they talk about rock returning to wrestling tonight and yesterday , then they announce it at the end of the show (as if it's a fucking surprise)
> 
> WWE , the perfect trolls


THIS.....So fucking stupid. This is why WWE should not advertise shit months in advance just for publicity. If there was a week to buy tickets and Rock and Cena teaming up was announced and made sense... It would sell out anyway.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> Good for them, there life must not be horrible and meaningless if they watch a show because they actually enjoy it. Much more enjoyable then the people who sit there through-out most of the show worrying about who's credible and over and drawing and who isn't. If you're referring to me then you're absolutely dead wrong, because if i don't like one show i'll say it, if i don't like every show every week then i just stop watching. Why would i, or any of you, continue to watch a show you don't enjoy at all?


It's called being a fan, dude. If I want to enjoy something that I've been watching for 14 years, I'm gonna voice my opinion if I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Really? Are we still doing the whole "people on the internet are geeks that don't get laid" thing? I guess some of us are still stuck when the internet only had 5 people on it.


Nothing to do with being on the internet, fuck i use the internet so why would i use that implication? but as i said, if you, on a weekly basis, watch a show that you absolutely despise everything about, from Nash being on TV for 20 seconds to CM Punk not being the main guy of the biggest angle, then i'd have to assume you have a pretty crap life.

Not to imply that you or anybody in particular is that guy, but from the majority of what's said then it really seems that way


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> Good for them, there life must not be horrible and meaningless if they watch a show because they actually enjoy it. Much more enjoyable then the people who sit there through-out most of the show worrying about who's credible and over and drawing and who isn't. If you're referring to me then you're absolutely dead wrong, because if i don't like one show i'll say it, if i don't like every show every week then i just stop watching. Why would i, or any of you, continue to watch a show you don't enjoy at all?


Only virgins care so much about other people not liking the show. See how that works and how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kabraxal said:


> Ever heard of being a fan? For crying out loud I still watch the fucking Cubs... THE CUBS!!!! They haven't given me much to happy about for a century and I'm still there loyally watching and hoping for the best.


Loyalty...to a show ?
:lmao i find that hilarious


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kabraxal said:


> Ever heard of being a fan? For crying out loud I still watch the fucking Cubs... THE CUBS!!!! They haven't given me much to happy about for a century and I'm still there loyally watching and *hoping for the best.*


Lulz. Yes, posters like you always give off the vibe that you're hoping for the best.

Take last week for example. The countless "CENA'S OBVS. GONNA WIN AT VENGEANCE DEL RIO BURIED SAME OLD SHIT" comments were just extremely optimistic. And there have been fucking HUNDREDS of examples of posters jumping to baseless, negative conclusions about the future of a storyline for a while now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> Loyalty...to a show ?
> :lmao i find that hilarious


To wrestling? That you've watched for 20 plus years? That brought you a lot of good memories and fun times? I won't stick around forever but it takes years of abuse to turn around and stop watching... I was gone two years... but it was still in my blood. There seems to be two types of fans here... those that just watch it and those where it is a huge part of their lives.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jesus just spent 30 minutes laughing at the spit.

What makes it so funny is that it was supposed to be this epic unveiling and a significant part of the feud that would probably show up in the promo videos.

Guess they are only gonna use the sound byte.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> Nothing to do with being on the internet, fuck i use the internet so why would i use that implication? but as i said, if you, on a weekly basis, watch a show that you absolutely despise everything about, from Nash being on TV for 20 seconds to CM Punk not being the main guy of the biggest angle, then i'd have to assume you have a pretty crap life.
> 
> Not to imply that you or anybody in particular is that guy, but from the majority of what's said then it really seems that way


The point is that you used that stupid, cliche argument about how anyone who voices a different opinion than you or complains on the internet doesn't get laid/is a virgin. It's an argument as old as time. You're just trying to Ad Hom people.


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

Raw was just flat out boring tonight. I was hoping for an awesome build towards Survivor Series, and the only thing we get is a "speculation" of Punk/ADR and Awesome Truth vs. Rock/Cena. I thought that the WWE was going to build up this PPV as the best of the year. I hope they get their shit together because I dont want to have wasted a lot of money on tickets for the event.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Huganomics said:


> Lulz. Yes, posters like you always give off the vibe that you're hoping for the best.
> 
> Take last week for example. The countless "CENA'S OBVS. GONNA WIN AT VENGEANCE DEL RIO BURIED SAME OLD SHIT" comments were just extremely optimistic. And there have been fucking HUNDREDS of examples of posters jumping to baseless, negative conclusions about the future of a storyline for a while now.


We can be cynical and hopeful at the same time... believe me, I live the contradiction: "they are gonna bury everyone beneath Cena and fuck it all up... but maybe they'll have learned the lesson this show and write a good ending? *hopeful fidgeting*.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> Good for them, there life must not be horrible and meaningless if they watch a show because they actually enjoy it. Much more enjoyable then the people who sit there through-out most of the show worrying about who's credible and over and drawing and who isn't. If you're referring to me then you're absolutely dead wrong, because if i don't like one show i'll say it, if i don't like every show every week then i just stop watching. Why would i, or any of you, continue to watch a show you don't enjoy at all?


Because we're still fans of the show and want it to be good. Not really that hard to get. Some Raws are good, some are terrible. We express our opinions on it. Have no idea how that means if you don't like three episodes in a row your life is shit, you root through garbage for food and peak in neighbors' windows because you can't get laid or whatever.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't complain tonight, honestly not a good show but it provided many unintentionally hilarious moments


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> Loyalty...to a show ?
> :lmao i find that hilarious


Yes, this is actually a common occurrence. There's this thing called "fandom," but I won't get into details.

(Personally, as an aspiring TV writer, I sure as hell have loyalty when it comes to TV shows.)


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

WWE has to evolve. We can't do it for them. I know I watch the show because I hope that things will get better. But when they constantly pump out the same bullshit (that isn't working out too well) it's hard to provide constructive criticism when WWE obviously doesn't give a shit about what we have to say when we constantly give suggestions so they can improve.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao If there have been positive posts about the show(s) from some of you guys lately, I've sure as hell not seen them.

And no, circle jerking over Punk doesn't count.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have to admit that Raw was really crap this week but being on here watching it, it made it slightly "GOOD". Gotta love the IWC.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Is it wrong that I am into the Nash/Triple H stuff right now?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Kabraxal said:


> To wrestling? That you've watched for 20 plus years? That brought you a lot of good memories and fun times? I won't stick around forever but it takes years of abuse to turn around and stop watching... I was gone two years... but it was still in my blood. There seems to be two types of fans here... those that just watch it and those where it is a huge part of their lives.


Those good memories and fun times are few and far between.
I don't expect people to just stop watching after a week or two but when it's month after month to starts to get ridiculous.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



Amber B said:


> Only virgins care so much about other people not liking the show. See how that works and how ridiculous that sounds?


But i don't run through here and the entire forum, bitching about the tiniest little things and seemingly not enjoying one small part of it yet still keep coming back. There's bits i don't enjoy and bits i do enjoy about everything i take an interest in, that's the difference.

That comment by me was tounge-in-cheek, i thought that was pretty obvious but then again American's don't quite pick up on those type of things too quickly (Again, tounge-in-cheek). It's just clarifying the point that it's fucking weird when you literally hate a show and keep watching it


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Is it wrong that I am into the Nash/Triple H stuff right now?


What the fuck? ENJOYING something about Raw? The fuck is wrong with you? It's as if you're a fan or something. Pffft, retarded mark.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't stop thinking about Cena :lmao


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



KuritaDavion said:


> Because we're still fans of the show and want it to be good. Not really that hard to get. Some Raws are good, some are terrible. We express our opinions on it. Have no idea how that means if you don't like three episodes in a row your life is shit, you root through garbage for food and peak in neighbors' windows because you can't get laid or whatever.


That's exactly the point i'm making, there are good shows and bad shows. And no i'm not talking about if i don't enjoy 3 shows i stop watching, if it gets to the stage where the show is constantly crap i'd stop watching.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Can't stop thinking about Cena :lmao


DAT SPIT


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Huganomics said:


> What the fuck? ENJOYING something about Raw? The fuck is wrong with you? It's as if you're a fan or something. Pffft, retard mark.


I guess I will be killed by everyone who does not share that option  I always wanted Nash to finish with WWE and not TNA if he did not retire and I don't hate Triple H the way some on here do.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I guess I will be killed by everyone who does not share that option  I always wanted Nash to finish with WWE and not TNA if he did not retire and I don't hate Triple H the way some on here do.


My reply was sarcastic bro.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Huganomics said:


> My reply was sarcastic bro.


I was talking about everyone getting worked up over this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WrestlingforEverII said:


>


B-e-a-utiful.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

John Cena giving dome to a wwe microphone. Its going to be a very long night. SMH


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



bme said:


> Those good memories and fun times are few and far between.
> I don't expect people to just stop watching after a week or two but when it's month after month to starts to get ridiculous.


It's getting to that point again for me... I remember in 2008 when Cena returned to win the Rumble again I stopped watching, but that was after 2 full years of abuse. We've had some good stuff teasing us from time to time: Punk, Truth, Ziggler, Christian, Ryder... it's not like it has all been terrible, just the majority of it. And soon that little bit of good will not be enough to warrant watching the WWE anymore.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: *Official RAW SuperShow Discussion 24/10**



kennedy=god said:


> The only thing that could make some of the citizens of WrestlingForum more positive about the show is if they actually had physical contact with a female human being or if it's all of there favourite wrestlers winning every match and dominating the show


Did you even bother to read the people posting about why people complain? Come on..


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't stop laughing at that spit bubble :lmao :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lexie said:


> I can't stop laughing at that spit bubble :lmao :lmao




What a way to ruin what was supposed to be a big serious moment


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One thing that has me interested... I want to see where the attack on Ryder goes. I mean they have him attacked by The Awesome Truth which has pretty much been reserved for the top guys... are they going to test him out in a upper tier match or just trolling us again... either way I want to know that.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

was "great white" actually trending?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a good show. 

Well, let's grasp at some more straws right here. Anyone think creative members dropped loads of acid and watched every Raw is War from July through October 1998? Because perhaps this whole CM Punk/Triple H/Nash (and Ace/Awesome Truth/Del Rio by implication, and half the roster, yadda yadda) thing is someone's way of taking the Taker/SCSA build-up ("Highway to Hell") to Summerslam, which had a lot of moments of Austin believing Undertaker was in cahoots with Kane (and Paul Bearer) when, it was proven, that Undertaker was _not_ joined at the hip with Kane and Bearer. Except... about a month after Summerslam, turns out, that they were! Or had become partners in crime.

Who knows? Maybe Punk is playing Austin; Triple H is playing Undertaker; and Nash is playing... Kane. Which I guess makes Johnny Ace the Paul Bearer. 

I don't know. Probably way off the mark, but thought I'd take the shot from half-court anyway.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW thoughts:

-I didn't like how the opening segment took 25 minutes. Great mic work from Triple H like always and why do the WWE try to make Laurinitis look innocent in all of this? It's obvious he's pulling the strings. Also, how is Kevin Nash getting in the building when he's not employed? He's fricken 7 ft tall. Someone should recognize him. :no:

-Randy Orton,Sheamus defeats Christian and Cody Rhodes: This match was ok. I noticed a few botches in this one. Cody missed his turning kick from the turnbuckle as Sheamus kicked him on the leg or something. I wonder if their feuds are over yet.

-Dolph Zigger defeats Santino. Post match, Santino gets beat down by Ziggler and Swagger. Then Mason Ryan comes to the rescue and the heels escape. Ryan is still new but he's already entrenched in a possible US Title feud. Whatever. I hope it allows Ziggler to move up soon.

-Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez was drawing more heat than usual. CM Punk comes out and man is he just gold on the mic. He has beaten Del Rio cleanly a few times already and deserves a Title Match. I liked how Punk apologized to Laurinitis. We don't want to see him kiss ass. We want the rebel. I thought Rodriguez did not take the GTS finisher that well. He got kicked to the stomach instead.

-Alicia Fox defeats Natalya. Darn.

-Wade Barrett defeats John Morrison. Who thought Morrison wasn't going to lose this match? Lol...He made it competitive though but still, the "jobbing" continues. 

-John Cena defeats Miz and R-Truth by DQ. I thought the setup for Cena to choose The Rock as his partner was cool. It makes logical sense since Miz and R-Truth are causing mayhem and The Rock is scheduled to come back. Also, it creates interest for the upcoming weeks. Nice move and the fans should be even more happy that Cena is no longer in the title picture.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Raw was okay but very meh... Predictable matches and outcomes and usual. Not that much else to say. I couldn't help but notice how many botches there were o.0 Which is quite ironic since I just read Sin Cara Blue was in a dark match with Michael McGilli...ummm.... ah screw it- Joe Hennig. Anyway, it seems they are still not comfortable with him on live TV that much (PPV not included) but he would have fit right in with everyone else tonight. haha. That's not to say I'm bothered by the botches, just couldn't help but notice them. haha.

Cena's spit was gold.

I wasn't expecting for Alicia Fox to join Team Rollup. Feh.

Wade Barett getting more screentime? Another thing not expected.

Hated how most of the show seemed to be a) Trips and Nash junk and b)replaying the Trips and Nash junk. We get it WWE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"RAW is Cena's Spit Bubble"

Crying. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> "RAW is Cena's Spit Bubble"
> 
> Crying. :lmao


LOL, WOW, still watching and I already find it gross to read about it. Sheamus quick on his feet when that missed brogue kick spot happened, I like that.

HEADLINER I HOPE YOU READ THIS, Swagger did not look like a retard when arguing with the fans. He does that gesture all the time, dude is a heat magnet.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

To be completely honest, I don't know why most of you are bitching about the first segment. Compared to the week just before Vengeance, this was definitely a step up from last week. 

Oh, and I need to accept that Ricardo > ADR and Michael Cole is definitely riding on ADR's dick too much


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lexie said:


> To be completely honest, I don't know why most of you are bitching about the first segment. Compared to the week just before Vengeance, this was definitely a step up from last week.


The problem with the segment was how stretched out it was. (This is just from a cold medicine affected memory, so it might be a bit out of order) So Trips is jumped by Nash -- okay. Commercial. We go backstage, and then they show a replay of that attack -- alright. Commercial. Trips is getting medical attention, and then Nash jumps him again. Commercial. Replay. 

It seemed never ending, and that was the real problem with the segment. Also, I felt like there were more commercials this week in general.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> The problem with the segment was how stretched out it was. (This is just from a cold medicine affected memory, so it might be a bit out of order) So Trips is jumped by Nash -- okay. Commercial. We go backstage, and then they show a replay of that attack -- alright. Commercial. Trips is getting medical attention, and then Nash jumps him again. Commercial. Replay.
> 
> It seemed never ending, and that was the real problem with the segment. Also, I felt like there were more commercials this week in general.


Well okay, fair enough. I always youtube RAW so commercial-free. I do agree that there too much replay though.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I dug Raw tonight. Nothing crazy, but I liked what I saw.

WWE Monday Night Raw 10/24 Full REVIEW!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Quickly running out of reason's to keep watching Raw and WWE programming in general. I started watching WWE programming again because of The Rock. He left and I stopped watching until I caught wind of CM Punk's awesome promo. Punk caught my interest and I started to watch just so that I could see his segments. Ever since that promo Punks gotten worse and worse. He actually made Cena not look cheesy tonight. Never thought I'd say that. They need to turn him heel again and he needs to stop trying so hard to be funny because he fails at it every time and comes off like Cena. 

I literally couldn't care less about the rest of the stuff going on in the WWE. Miz/Truth do nothing for me as a team and they both are nothing but midcard talent in a temporary upper midcard feud in my opinion. The U.S. title scene is starting to show signs of life but I have no interest in any of the wrestlers involved. Ziggler, Rhodes, Swagger, ect are ok talents but I don't consider any of these guys wrestlers that give me a reason to tune in to Raw. Pretty much just midcarders who I don't want to see elevated. Don't care about the Nash/HHH feud because it involves two guys that aren't gonna put on a good match together if it ends up coming to that point. And to top it off we get to see the fucking muppets host RAW. I could see that being ok in the late 1980's but as a former fan of the attitude era this is an insult. And yes, I know that today's WWE product is aimed at little kids, not guys like me. I'm ok with that and I fully understand why they are doing it. They have every right to do so just like I have every right to stop watching they're horrible programing. The future bleak with guys like Mason Ryan, Ziggler, Rhodes, deemed as the future of the WWE.

Tell me when The Rock returns


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I liked the days when HHH would just scare Eric Bischoff into doing what he wants.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So, what I miss?


The Hardcore Show said:


> Is it wrong that I am into the Nash/Triple H stuff right now?


Absolutely not.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Better than normal, not great but not bad.
the Punk promo was horrible, a bunch of jokes that nobody sold, he was on Cena levels there + he botched his finisher, as usual.
I have no problem with Nash, I always was a fan of his, but that "pissed off/intense" look is not good for him, he needs to be nWo "cool" Nash, that's when he's at his best.
too much TV time for the HHH angle, how many times do you need to show this? 
ENOUGH! with the Twitter BS, what is this stupid obsession? every 30 seconds, Twitter this, Twitter that, like someone said, this scream "desperate" and there is no money in all the "social media" anyway.
Huge pop for The Rock, unfortunately, Miz and Truth are not credible enough, especially Miz, how can you take this guy seriously next to Rock and Cena? how can you take this guy seriously at all? he's trying to play a badass character and does embarrassing facial expressions, this guy needs to be a host or something like that, not in the wrestling business.
can't wait for SVS.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cena literally drooling over Rock had me :lmao :lmao :lmao. There you go, if there was ever any doubt whether there is real heat between the two, that should answer your question. Cena just frothed at the mouth over Rock, I'd say he's a fan lol. 

Alright show that kind of hit the reset button regarding feuds, even if I'm not all that excited about what those feuds are. I'm willing to give Punk/ADR a chance and not completely write it off like a lot of people are already. But I seriously hope they aren't heading to Trips/Nash. Please. All signs point to HHH being gone for a while anyways after that beating. Maybe we'll get him back in 4 weeks and we'll end up with Miz/Truth/Nash/Christian/? vs. Rock/Cena/HHH/Seamus/? which is going to be far better than a match nobody wants to see in Nash/HHH and a match that the outcome is so predictable Stevie Wonder can see it in Miz/Truth vs. Rock/Cena. At least with an elimination match there is room for shenanigans etc. 

So yeah, alright Raw I guess and I'll be watching next week, mostly to see if Rock is going to show up as this seems to be the main storyline now.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

By the way, what happened to the planned classic Survivor Series match with a All-Star team of Austin, Rock, Cena, HHH and Punk? Now we have to settle with a lame Tag match where Cena and Rock will absolutely bury Miz and Truth.

At least in a Series match both could gain a fall or two because of 5 opponents, whereas now Miz and Truth are simply fed to Cena and Rock and have nothing to gain at all.

Very underwhelming main event. This is Raw material at best and not enough for the second biggest PPV of the year. 

WWE, again makes the mistake to think Rock coming back will sell the PPV. That's not the case. This is very similar to Hogans return at Backlash 2005 to team with HBK against Hassan and Daivari. The card also included the super hot Batista against Triple H. So WWE was obviously expecting a much bigger buyrate than the year before. As it turned out the buyrate was the lowest in 9 years. Same might happen here.

People want a compelling story that involves the returning star. Much like Austins comeback in 2000 with the "Who dunnit" story. An idea for Rock comeback would have been to join a team lead by Triple H and Cena to represent the WWE to fight against the anarchy lead by Nash, Miz, Truth. That would gain buys, look at the Invasion PPV.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I have to ask the same question I've been asking pretty much since R-Truth turned heel this year. 

How on Earth is a water bottle a deadly weapon? Heck, why is it in wrestling matches in other companies (even the usually straight laced & logical ROH) do I see people get hit with plastic cups and they sell it like a hit with a blunt instrument? 

Come on guys! That's laughable!


----------



## CeNation_ (Aug 13, 2011)

Tag team match! lol

I thought that it would be a 5 vs 5 match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I enjoyed this week's RAW. Not many criticisms.


TripleG said:


> OK I have to ask the same question I've been asking pretty much since R-Truth turned heel this year.
> 
> How on Earth is a water bottle a deadly weapon? Heck, why is it in wrestling matches in other companies (even the usually straight laced & logical ROH) do I see people get hit with plastic cups and they sell it like a hit with a blunt instrument?
> 
> Come on guys! That's laughable!


I think a bottle could genuinely hurt, especially if it was closed and filled to the brim. But these guys leave it open; it's ridiculous.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

This whole angle started off so well, now it's just another chance for Trips and Nash to be the centre of the show together. Typical.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Opening segment: This ran very long, as it was around a half an hour, and the main feud of the show features HHH and Kevin Nash, both over 40 (Nash is over 50). Punk's not even involved in this angle anymore, which is a shame as he was the focal point of it when it started...

Randy Orton/Sheamus vs. Christian/Cody Rhodes: As expected, this was a very good match.

Dolph vs. Santino: A one minute squash with Dolph needing a distraction from Swagger to beat SANTINO. Mason Ryan comes out for the save... yes, Mason Ryan is pushed over Zack Ryder for the US title, despite no charisma, no personality, no mic skills, no overness, and bad in-ring skills, which Ryder is the complete opposite of. 

Punk/ADR/Laurinaitis promo: Eh... Punk was good in this but ADR doesn't feel like main event material to me and Laurinaitis isn't good on the mic. Plus Punk being #1 contender after losing all his PPV matches since Summerslam, playing second fiddle to HHH, and getting pinned by the Miz and R-Truth at the last PPV? Sorry, but that just doesn't click with me. You have to win to be #1 contender... make wins and losses matter!

Alicia vs. Nattie: Weak match as it only lasted two minutes and Fox wins which probably makes her #1 contender. While it's definitely better than Kelly once again, Alicia's been jobbing non-stop over the last year so I'm not sure I'll buy her as a threat, especially since she got squashed by Beth in 30 seconds in her last match before this one.

Barrett vs. Morrison: Very dull match... Morrison losing once again is pointless as burying somebody on TV just to prove a point hurts the overall product because you know one part of the show is made to make a wrestler look weak rather than build anything. 

Michael Cole promo: Cole shows doctored photos of JR on the titantron (NOT funny) and challenges JR to a match next week. If round one wasn't good enough, we get round two next week. Ugh... announcer feuds don't benefit anybody long term, nor do they make good matches!

Cena vs. Miz/R-Truth: Not much of a match as it lasted 5 minutes and the aftermath overshadowed it with Cena picking The Rock as his tag partner against them at Survivor Series, while spit ran down his mouth into the microphone during the announcement. No, I'm not lying. Oh, and Rock's return was announced in a commercial before the main event too, making this not have the impact that it should have.

Another terrible Raw in a streak of them... this show felt a lot like the pre-PG product (2006 and before as 2007-2008 was ANYTHING but TV-14) with HHH and KEVIN NASH (!) in the main angle, announcers feuding and wrestling in matches, Mason Ryan getting pushed to the US title over Zack Ryder, a guy who got over and out of jobberdom BY HIMSELF, petty burials, etc. This was probably worse than two weeks ago as there was so much wrong with the booking of this show and there was only one good match.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

murder said:


> By the way, what happened to the planned classic Survivor Series match with a All-Star team of Austin, Rock, Cena, HHH and Punk? Now we have to settle with a lame Tag match where Cena and Rock will absolutely bury Miz and Truth.


It was never set in stone to include those 5 guys. And there still might be a 5on5 match involving Rock/Cena and Miz/Truth. Members could be added. They got about a month instead of 2-3 weeks. In fact to prove my point: http://www.wwe.com/shows/survivorseries/2011/the-rock-to-appear-at-survivor-series


> This is very similar to Hogans return at Backlash 2005 to team with HBK against Hassan and Daivari. The card also included the super hot Batista against Triple H. So WWE was obviously expecting a much bigger buyrate than the year before. As it turned out the buyrate was the lowest in 9 years. Same might happen here.


Except Hogan's absence was a mere 2 years while Rock's is over 7 years.


----------



## DTG (May 13, 2011)

Sorry if this has been answered but how does it make sense to have Cena & Rock pair up?? The WWE was trying to build the biggest match of 2012, battle of the generations, the feud started in Feb 2011 yet all of a sudden they have put that aside to fight Miz & R-Truth, it does not make sense what so ever. So after the match they are going to be like...we are no longer friends again lets build for WM?!

I'd prefer for the SS to be team Cena V Team Rock with Team Rock winning and then open the door for Cena to level the score at WM.

This plan just makes me not give a f*ck as much about WM.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

The problem with Rock and Cena teaming up is that we all know who's gonna win.

So unless WWE thinks of something to spice things up, otherwise the story is gonna be stale... and too predictable, it'll also affect the weekly shows.

I actually thought the Rock could come back as the heel "outlaw" team to go against Cena's authority and put a continuation to WM, but I had problems finding his teammates.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I loved the opening segment, Nash you broke my heart.Nash nearly killing HHH was great, I guess he won't show up to a week before SS I imagine.Rhodes/Christan vs Orton and Sheamus was great, but I think Rhodes and Christan needed that win to draw any interests for either of those fueds.Ziggler winning great, wish it was against someone who jokes are no longer funny.Punk and Del Rio segment was great, especially when Punk started to own Johnny Ace on the mic! Del Rio and Punk are two of my favs I know could put on great matches, but I expect Del Rio will come up victorious! Main Event was ok, I guess people were more excited hearing the Rock teaming with Cena then how great the main event match was.Overall ok 8 out of 10.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

evoked21 said:


> *The problem with Rock and Cena teaming up is that we all know who's gonna win.
> 
> So unless WWE thinks of something to spice things up,* otherwise the story is gonna be stale... and too predictable, it'll also affect the weekly shows.
> 
> I actually thought the Rock could come back as the heel "outlaw" team to go against Cena's authority and put a continuation to WM, but I had problems finding his teammates.


Compared to HHH and his horrible storyline with Nash..or Cole crying and bitching about a fired JR every single 15 minutes interrupting matches and fucking up logical match progression...how about the STALE formula of Cena getting title shots out of the BLUE without reason or sense being made. This is the PG era. Why the fuck, all of a sudden, are you bitching now that the biggest star in the industry is heading back to the ring when Raw has been UTTER garbage since CM Punk started sucking up to Cripple H and Cena..


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive never seen a show with more botches in it than this one. The Sheamus botched kick on Cody,Miz's kick on Ryder that missed by 10 feet,Barrett's botched Wasteland and Punk's GTS on Ricardo. And then there was the non botch mic slobber by Cena. LOL. Botchamania will love this show.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> WWE, again makes the mistake to think Rock coming back will sell the PPV. That's not the case.


LMAO...man, you can't make this stuff up. Gotta love wrestling forums..they just write the comedy for you. You have absolutely NO CLUE how big the Rock is worldwide...I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Well at least we all know who Cena;'s favorite rock group is now,Saliva!!


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

WWE offically fucked CM Punk in his ass


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> LMAO...man, you can't make this stuff up. Gotta love wrestling forums..they just write the comedy for you. You have absolutely NO CLUE how big the Rock is worldwide...I'm gonna leave it at that.


I just gave you a perfect example with Hogan in 05 where WWE thought the exact same way and the buyrate absolutely bombed. That's a fact. 

Rock, just like anybody else, needs a story and/or credible opponents for his return match. This is like Tyson coming to WWF in 98 to team with Austin and face the Nation in a Tag match. You think Mania would have drawn anything close to 730000 buys?! 

I guess we'll have to wait and see the Series buyrate coming in. I for one am not expecting much with this underwhelming and ridiculous main event. Now I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

murder said:


> By the way, what happened to the planned classic Survivor Series match with a All-Star team of *Austin*, Rock, Cena, HHH and Punk?


who the FUCK said austin was coming back? Hes 50 years old, has vowed to never wrestle again, and couldnt if he wanted to because hes a physical train wreck.

Let's leave the past superstars in the past, and far away from the ring, please...thank you.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

My interest level is nearing an all time low in WWE. So many lame storylines, so few fucks given


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> who the FUCK said austin was coming back? Hes 50 years old, has vowed to never wrestle again, and couldnt if he wanted to because hes a physical train wreck.
> 
> Let's leave the past superstars in the past, and far away from the ring, please...thank you.


A report by the Observer a few weeks back claimed they were planning to have Austin in the Series Tag match. This would set-up an Austin/Punk match at Mania. Obviously the report was either BS or WWE changed plans again like they usually every 30 seconds.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

murder said:


> A report by the Observer a few weeks back claimed they were planning to have Austin in the Series Tag match. This would set-up an Austin/Punk match at Mania. Obviously the report was either BS or WWE changed plans again like they usually every 30 seconds.


It was obviously B.S. and you were silly enough to fall for it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He thought Stone Cold was gonna return after 8 years for a Survivor Series match to put over HHH and his Nash feud? WTF. LMAO


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol at johhny drooling over The Rock mark out moment.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

chronoxiong said:


> RAW thoughts:
> 
> -I didn't like how the opening segment took 25 minutes. Great mic work from Triple H like always and why do the WWE try to make Laurinitis look innocent in all of this? It's obvious he's pulling the strings. Also, how is Kevin Nash getting in the building when he's not employed? He's fricken 7 ft tall. Someone should recognize him. :no:
> 
> ...


i wonder how long he is gonna be out the title picture.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Twitter this twitter that wtf???


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

murder said:


> By the way, what happened to the planned classic Survivor Series match with a All-Star team of Austin, Rock, Cena, HHH and Punk? Now we have to settle with a lame Tag match where Cena and Rock will absolutely bury Miz and Truth.
> 
> At least in a Series match both could gain a fall or two because of 5 opponents, whereas now Miz and Truth are simply fed to Cena and Rock and have nothing to gain at all.
> 
> ...


Im surprised that so many people didnt like the invasion angle, it did get kinda silly towards the end though


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmm. I dunno. The first hour was better than the second in my opinion. I was left thinking in some cases, "Why do I care", but we'll get to that.

The opening was actually good I thought. I liked the attack from Nash to Triple H. Well, I did anyway. That was until I got this horrible, horrible image of Kevin Nash versus Triple H... at WrestleMania. Please, WWE, _don't_ do that. When they said that Triple H was going to be out for several months, that image came to me. I hope not. Now that we know the direction they are going in with Survivor Series, I can see why this was necessary, although I'm not a fan of the direction they've gone in.

Cody Rhodes and dropping balls. Cody and Christian needed a win after both lost at Vengeance, whether it's a cheap win, it doesn't really matter. So what happens? They lose. Wasn't impressed with the booking. I hope Cody gets revenge on Orton, because otherwise WWE is once again telling fans "don't invest time in these characters, they'll only go skating down the mid-card". And then we come to Dolph Ziggler. I don't have any interest really in Mason Ryan, I would much prefer to see Ryder/Ziggler in a feud and I imagine the majority here disagree. Clearly Ryan is high on someone's list backstage.

Punk vs Del Rio, I hope Punk wins really otherwise this is as good as pointless and de-valuates Punk further. Diva's was as expected, and probably the only positive booking direction in the entire show. Morrison vs Barrett. So we have someone who's been in job matches the past few weeks and someone who has disappeared off SmackDown's radar. It seems like they are doing something with Barrett, but I hope it's not at Rhodes or Ziggler's expense, it seems WWE has once again changed (or is going to) change their 'flavour of the quarter'. Their booking annoys me. I hope Rhodes/Ziggler are not going to drop titles because their no longer the backstage 'flavours'. I dunno. The commentary didn't help much during this match, or anything other match, get Cole off commentary and put him as GM, at least then we won't have him being annoying in every match.

Tag match for Survivor Series, given I knew what was coming, it was hard to be pumped for it. Why do they never let us have surprised any more? I don't see why it was necessary for them to promote Rock's return months in advance because then you're in effect spoiling future storylines. But that's just me. I wish it was 5 vs 5 match as well, in case WWE doesn't realise, this is Survivor Series at Madison Square Garden. Meh RAW in all honesty.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

After Raw


> WWE News
> WWE News: What Happened After Raw Went Off-Air - steel cage match, World Series update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

Dwayne is gonna be a cena's tag team bitch now huh?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I fell asleep watching this lolz


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Is R Truth and Miz really the most menacing team WWE can come up with to face Cena and Rock?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed RAW but what happened to all the little storylines we had building Ziggler and Swagger fight over Vickie, Christian's heel stable, Ziggler and Ryder feud (yes they had their match on the PPV but the last couple weeks they could have done more build) Vickie's new family, Air Boom, Uso's and Hawkins and rekks bring back alive the tag team division.


----------



## whetherby (Sep 13, 2011)

But we already knew that Cena was going to chose The Rock. They mentioned it in the commercials at either Vengence or Smackdown.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk continues to be the best thing in the company. Now that he's not in this fued with HHH, the crowd has warmed to him more as one of the top faces and he was mad over. Awesome to see.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It was obviously B.S. and you were silly enough to fall for it.





Nexus One said:


> He thought Stone Cold was gonna return after 8 years for a Survivor Series match to put over HHH and his Nash feud? WTF. LMAO


Some people just have a hard time understanding what they read. Where did I say anything about thinking that Austin would return at the Series? 

But I'm sure Meltzer was right and it was at least discussed at one point. But this is WWE, the company that changes the Raw script 5 times over the weekend. I'm sure they have no clue what will happen next Monday, let alone Survivor Series other than Rock and Cena burying Awesome Truth in the perhaps most lackluster Series main event of all time.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

RAW was boring. For the first time in a long time, I was wanting it to end. The Miz and R-Truth are such a stupid combination, and I hate how WWE is trying to say they're actual competition for John 'spitting' Cena and The Rock. 

Also, what is up with that awful Alicia Fox music?


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wwe doesn't have any great heels(apart form Mark Henry) all the rest are chickenshit cheaters. Mizz and Truth should be dominating. Instead the BOTH get done by Cena.When Cena turns at survior series at least there will be 2 "good" heels.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok before the hate starts to sip in.... I have to be really unbiased here and just tell it how it is just after watching both Vengeance and Monday Night Raw. 

I can say FINALLY...the evil, untasteful, bad story of HHH COO rain is over. WWE is once again on a good track. 

Good things about Vengeance:

These 2 shows so far have produced great results. 

HHH getting into another feud. Them finally ending the BS. 

Punk and HHH not trying to kiss up each others asses and just being funny about the whole concept. 

Beth Phoenix winning clean(LOL how is she a heel again? )

The finally promoting Bret vs Shawn and the whole story about Montreal and finally a somethat unbiased story which combines both HBK's and Bret's take's in one room (which I will start watching just after this post).

Airboom being awesome and improving. Tag Team of the year winners right there my peeps.

LOL funny segment with Awesome Truth and Laurinaitis. Absolutely brilliant stuff. 

And who could forget the biggest Trolling event of this year by John Cena? That intro (rise above hate) is going straight to my signature. 

I was like WTF!? at first but slowly I realized how amusing it all was. Keep on trollin, trollin, trollin yeah. LOL John finally getting rid of that hideous red colored rainbow T-Shirt(He probably did it for The Rock but still) and going back to his old Marine attire (sure now people are going to start loving him )... John that is very cute of you. I agree people should stop picking on you  (talking about it saying BE a star on his shirt which I noticed on Raw)

Whomever idea that was it was amusing. Keep it coming. Match itself was not half bad either. 

Pretty good matches here and there no doubt. Awesome PPV.

10/24 Raw:

They are finally moving along the storylines. Haha everything from Nash and HHH to CM Punk finally getting a decent shot at being a face. Gosh he's finally getting a clean break with going over by working with with our heel GM Laurinaitis. Absolutely awesome stuff. These guys played each other off wonderfully. 

HHH once again admitting his massive ego and how it just has no bounds. Never a bad thing. At least he's admitting the truth. That's the first step Hunter. Remember folks: "Knowing is half the battle" . You (HHH) might be saved from it one day after all. I mean if it happened with Shawn Michaels it can still happen to you too. Never loose hope Hunter. 

Awesome Truth keep working and keep heeling. Not bad at all. Keep the rebel heels going like this. Good booking IMO. 

Massive LOL at Zack Ryder almost getting a main event. Haha good luck Ryder. Maybe next week. Your push is almost frightening though. Very interesting development so far. 

In all and all good Raw. Really got me hooked on it again. And they still do it again. When they start loosing steam it seems they manage to pick it up again. Respect.


----------



## hanojohnny (Oct 27, 2011)

i lmao at the time he Spit Bubble "the rock!"


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah that was a bit gross but I think I'll live.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

OK; I may be a bit slow on the up-take, but I just noticed the title, & I have one question...

Was this episode like "the spit bubble seen 'round the world" in that it (or at least its quality) kept dropping until it hit the lowest point possible?

On a side-note, add that to the list of things about the show that tick me off: Calling it a "Raw Supershow" is self-contradictory.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Christian vs CM Punk! yeah


----------

